
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (November 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
hasit
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go (expert), HTML (expert), C (proficient), C++ (proficient),
Shell (sh, zsh, fish) (proficient), CSS (proficient), git (proficient),
JavaScript (comfortable), React (comfortable), Python (comfortable), Java
(beginner), Unity3D (beginner)

Résumé: [http://hasit.github.io/documents/resume-hasit-
mistry.pdf](http://hasit.github.io/documents/resume-hasit-mistry.pdf)

Email: hasit [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/hasit/](https://github.com/hasit/)

My name is Hasit and I am pursing MS in Computer Science and Software
Engineering. My ideal job would be 'Backend Engineer (Go)'. I have a very
active Github profile, I have authored and contributed to many client-side
libraries/SDKs in Go, and designed and implemented APIs hosted on AWS and
Digital Ocean.

Here is a link to my current side-project running in production:
[https://ghjobssubscribe.com](https://ghjobssubscribe.com)

------
thomasfedb
Looking for exciting work which furthers the public good. I'm a medical
student and published researcher, with a strong Ruby on Rails background, but
am comfortable moving between technologies and languages. Australian, but a
British Citizen and very interested in working in London.

Location: Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: London

Technologies: Ruby on Rails (have commits in core), Full-Stack from DevOps to
Client-Side, can also C/C++/Python/etc, Polygot, Learning Meteor

Résumé/CV: Degree-Qualified Software Engineer & Published Medical Researcher

Website: [https://thoma.sfedb.com](https://thoma.sfedb.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasfedb](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasfedb)

Email: thom@sfedb.com

------
richard_mcp
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yep

Technologies: Security, Python, Research, JavaScript, Torch, C/C++, Linux

Resume:
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~richard/rmcpherson_resume.pdf](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~richard/rmcpherson_resume.pdf)

Email: mcphersonsec@gmail.com

I'll be graduating with a PhD from UT Austin at the end of the month, although
I've been doing research at Cornell Tech in NYC for the past year. My research
focuses on security and privacy with a bit of deep learning thrown in for good
measure. I've spent most my time breaking things, but have worked on some
censorship resistance technology as well. I'm looking to transition into
industry. My ideal job would entail some research.

------
HappyAndHarmles

      ┌─────────────────────────────┐
      │   functional programming    │
      └─────────────────────────────┘
    

Location: Montreal, QC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Go, Haskell, Elm, PureScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/happyandharmless](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/happyandharmless)

Email: happyandharmless@icloud.com

Github: Github:
[http://github.com/happyandharmless](http://github.com/happyandharmless)

Website: [http://happyandharmless.ca](http://happyandharmless.ca)

\--

I will be seeking work in 2017. I would love to work on functional programming
(professionally) this time.

------
keviv
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Frontend: React+Redux, Angular 1, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery,
CSS, Sass

Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis,
Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

Other Skill: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom
editor plugins.

Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume.pdf)

Email: mail+hnfl@vivekgupta.com

P.S. I'm open for short term contract jobs as well.

------
smkellat

      Location:  Ashtabula, Ohio
      Remote:  No
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:  IPAWS, MARC21, Unisys IDRS/DB2, DocBook, Ubuntu/Xubuntu, Incident Command System
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenkellat
      Email:  skellat@ubuntu.com
    

I am able to write documentation and other technical documents while also
serving as an on-scene Incident Commander. I've previously participated in
writing distribution documentation for Xubuntu.

------
gorincioii

      Location: Austin, TX, USA
    
      Remote: Maybe
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, AJAX, REST API, Bootstrap, Git, Pair Programming, Node.js, AngularJS, React, Npm, Express.js, SQLite3, PostgreSQL, Knex, C, Webpack, Grunt.
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/iongorincioi
    
      Email: gorincioii99@gmail.com
    

I am a passionate Software Engineer with a love for creating well-designed and
intuitive user interface. I am focused on mastering JavaScript, jQuery, CSS,
Bootstrap, and front end JS frameworks like Angular and React. I enjoy to
participate in algorithm contests and being a person with high energy, passion
and hungry ambitious attitude, I have a thirst to learn and apply that
knowledge on any assigned projects. I encourage you to take a look at my code
here [https://github.com/ion99/](https://github.com/ion99/) and some of my
projects here [https://iongorincioi.com](https://iongorincioi.com). I enjoy
researching and I am willing to explore new emerging technologies possessing
the ability to work well in a fast paced environment with agility to change
directions quickly. Also, because I am multi-lingual, I am a natural at
picking up new languages, both spoken and programming. I have the ability to
adapt to any team and office environment because I have lived in multiple
countries and I am used to change.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, AJAX, REST API, Bootstrap, Git,
Pair Programming, Node.js, AngularJS, React, Npm, Express.js, SQLite3,
PostgreSQL, Knex, C, Webpack, Grunt.

------
lazerwalker
Location: Currently NY, but actively looking to relocate

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Looking to move to Portland, OR, or Europe. Would
consider SF for the right opportunity.

Technologies: Generalist. Most experience with native iOS (Obj-C + Swift) and
single-page web apps (React/Redux/etc frontend, Node or Rails backend), but
I've done everything from PCB design and hardware fabrication to product
management and UX design.

Résumé/CV: [http://lazerwalker.com](http://lazerwalker.com)

Email: hn@lazerwalker.com

I'm an experienced developer and designer. Within the iOS world, I've done a
lot of community work, writing for publications like NSHipster and objc.io
(you might have used my site fuckingblocksyntax.com). Right now, I'm splitting
my time between my own experimental game design practice and contract work. I
wouldn't say I'm actively looking for full-time work, but I'm interested in
exploring it if the right offer comes along.

I'm interested in working on tools that help other programmers be more
productive. Maybe you sell hosted services (PaaS, CI, version control, etc);
maybe you're a support company around productized OSS; maybe you help educate
developers, or something else entirely.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
k2052
Location: North Idaho

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially to the bay area)

Awesome at: ES6/React/Redux and Ruby

Technologies: React/Redux/Node.js, Rails, Sinatra (I love microframeworks)

Languages I've Used: Ruby, Elm, Haskell, CoffeeScript, Go, Clojure, Python,
JS, Java, Scala, Nim, OBJC, C++, C#, Swift, and lots more. Polyglot with
nearly 300 GitHub repos.

Current Loves: Elm, OCaml

GitHub: [https://github.com/k2052](https://github.com/k2052)

Site: [http://developer.2052.me](http://developer.2052.me)

Email: k@2052.me

I'm a polyglot that loves learning and breaking things. I tackle projects that
interest me with tremendous energy -- and I find most things interesting. I
have built my own frameworks [https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr), written books
[https://github.com/BuildYourOwnSinatra/BuildYourOwnSinatra](https://github.com/BuildYourOwnSinatra/BuildYourOwnSinatra)
[https://github.com/ThinkingInReact/ThinkingInReact](https://github.com/ThinkingInReact/ThinkingInReact),
and created tools that make dev life easier [https://github.com/Hactar-
js/hactar](https://github.com/Hactar-js/hactar). I would love to work on tools
for developers or designers.

------
deubeuliou

        Location: Toulouse, France
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Embedded Linux, C/C++14, Shell and Python Scripting, Functional Programming basics, build systems & CI, Open Source development. 
        Résumé/CV: http://deubeuliou.gitlab.io/resume/resume.html
        Email: david _@_ marvid _dot_ fr
    

After working mostly on embedded Linux since 2009, I would like to expand my
skill set and try new ways to work. I value dogfooding and for that reason, I
want to work on projects or products I actually use and like - meaning that
I'm particularly interested in companies that work with the product they
develop (e.g. development tools, everyday-use opensource projects, ...).

Additionally, I'm interested in working on Ruby/RoR projects (because I've
started learning them) or involving OpenStreetMap (because I love it) or Open
Data in general.

I'd like to try and work remotely in remote-only or remote-first companies but
I may also be willing to relocate. My preference goes to companies at which
developers are responsible for deciding their workflow and where processes do
not get in the way in getting the job done.

------
tedmiston

      Location: Cincinnati, Ohio
      Remote: Yes (experienced)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, JavaScript, web apps, APIs
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/taylor
      Email: tedmiston@gmail.com
    

Startup software engineer recently turned one-man dev shop. My expertise is in
creating web apps & APIs for startups and entrepreneurs. I'm very, very good
with Python.

\- I've done engineering work for startups in three top tier accelerators

\- I'm in the Top 15% of Software Developers on Stack Overflow for 2016 [1]

I can also help you refactor, debug, make simple things like front-end sites
quickly, etc.

I'm seeking one-off or short-term projects (part-time work) in the ballpark of
5–10 hours per week. Happy to chat about anything though. My AngelList [2] and
LinkedIn [3] are included below.

Web - [http://www.edmistonsoftware.com](http://www.edmistonsoftware.com)
[https://www.tedmiston.com](https://www.tedmiston.com)

[1]:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/149428/tedmiston?tab=profile](http://stackoverflow.com/users/149428/tedmiston?tab=profile)

[2]: [https://angel.co/taylor](https://angel.co/taylor)

[3]:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tedmiston](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tedmiston)

Taylor

------
amjaeger
Location: Boston MA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Robotics, ROS, Python, C/C++, Java, Solidworks, MATLAB,

Resume: www.jaeger.engineering

email: amjaeger@wpi.edu

About Me: Senior at Worcester Polytechnic Institute studying robotics
engineering. Looking for entry level full time job in robotics starting august
or later. My background is mixed software and hardware, I have experience with
Navigation, AI, Robot control, Embedded, Mechanical design. Information about
my projects can be found at www.jaeger.engineering

------
benaiah

        Location: Portland, OR
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Bash, C#, CSS (Bootstrap/Foundation/Bourbon Neat), Go, JS (Angular/jQuery/Meteor/React/vanilla), LESS, PHP (WordPress), SASS/SCSS, Scheme, VB.NET
        Résumé/CV: http://benaiah.me/resume.pdf
        Email: benaiah@mischenko.com
        Github: https://github.com/benaiah
    

[http://benaiah.me](http://benaiah.me)

Polyglot developer, usually working on web frontends and large WordPress
systems (though I'd like to move away from the latter if I get the
opportunity). A huge Emacs fan, as you can probably tell by my GitHub, though
I use Vim bindings in Emacs and Vim itself for working over SSH. Eager to jump
in wherever I'm needed - I have widespread tech experience and I'm very fast
at picking up new systems. Remote would be ideal, but I'm happy with an office
position. Would strongly prefer not to relocate outside the greater Portland
area, but I'll consider it for an exceptional offer. Feel free to send me an
email at benaiah@mischenko.com

------
just_testing
Location: São Paulo, Brazil Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES

Stuff I'm Comfortable with:

\- Python [Django, Celery, Pandas, Numpy]

\- Databases [PostgreSQL, PostGIS, SQLite]

\- Data Visualization [D3, Plotly]

\- JavaScript [Vue.js, ES6, jQuery, React, Cordova]

\- Open Data [OpenStreetMap contributor and activist]

\- Scrapers [mostly with Python, but I'm increasingly becoming an expert in
finding loopholes around captchas]

\- Linux Administration

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/)

Email: tiago@cappuccino.works

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist and Bicycle Activist. 7+ years of
programming/data analysis/linux systems administration. I do mostly freelance
work and remote work these days.

Recent work includes:

\- Crawlers for opening public datasets in Brazil

\- Website for searching Freedom of Information Act requests in São Paulo

\- Website for public consultation on locations for semaphores for blind
people.

\- A website ([http://cappuccino.works](http://cappuccino.works)) on Data
Analysis using Open Data (and releasing all the code used as opensource), so
independent journalists in Brazil could do data-based reporting on important
issues. So far, the plan is working, I've worked with several news venues in
Brazil and even international NGOs, such as Transparency International.

------
yanganif
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git,
HTML, ES6, CSS, SASS, AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), D3, AWS, Mocha/Chai, jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack,
Grunt, Babel

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw](http://tidal-flux.pw) |
[http://bit.ly/sky-path](http://bit.ly/sky-path)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/festus_kiprop_resume](http://bit.ly/festus_kiprop_resume)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer experienced with modern stacks including: React,
Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've built entire web apps
from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I have a passion for
creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-
ends.

I͟ ͟h͟a͟v͟e͟ ͟a͟l͟w͟a͟y͟s͟ ͟h͟a͟d͟ ͟p͟a͟s͟s͟i͟o͟n͟ ͟f͟o͟r͟ ͟l͟e͟a͟r͟n͟i͟n͟g͟
͟n͟e͟w͟ ͟a͟n͟d͟ ͟e͟m͟e͟r͟g͟i͟n͟g͟ ͟t͟e͟c͟h͟n͟o͟l͟o͟g͟i͟e͟s͟

------
swyper
Location: Calgary, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes (experienced)

Willing to relocate: No but can be onsite up to 50%

Willing to travel: Yes

Technologies: Java EE, SQL (Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, PostgreSQL), NoSQL
(MongoDB, Redis), JPA, Hibernate, Spring, SOA, REST, GWT, AWS, HTML5/CSS,
Weblogic, Linux, integration & messaging, BI/reporting tools & data warehouse,
data modelling, design patterns, performance tuning, HA/DR, agile, code
reviews, application & solution architecture, requirements gathering, user
training, vendor management, demos & presentations.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-1uY7D2mUMOa2JNYjZCMFFORkU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-1uY7D2mUMOa2JNYjZCMFFORkU/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.ca/in/murraybodor](https://www.linkedin.ca/in/murraybodor)

Email: murray.bodor (at) gmail (dot) com

About me: 25 years of experience using technology to solve complex business
problems. Excellent communication, client-facing and consulting skills.
Bachelor of Business, major in Information Systems.

------
almost_hn
Location: from Montreal, Canada, currently in Tokyo Remote: remote only
(arrange my schedule to overlap with my team every day)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python + web (Django, Flask, AWS, Redis, mySQL, PostgreSQL),
scraping + natural language processing (lxml, Beautiful Soup, pattern),
machine learning (NLTK, scikit-learn), some js (node, jQuery)

resume/cv:
[http://almosteverywhere.github.io/](http://almosteverywhere.github.io/),
[https://github.com/almosteverywhere](https://github.com/almosteverywhere)

email almosthn@gmail.com

Looking for remote consulting or contracting opportunities. Experienced on
distributed, remote teams and with startups. Latest client projects include:
implementing machine learning research paper to automatically extract
publication dates of news articles, adding automated spam bot detection to
Django site with 600k users, rewriting shipping system for 25 million$/year
online retailer and writing social feed back-end for graph sharing site.

Drop me a note to discuss what you’re working on!

------
dchun

      Location: Los Angeles, CA (Part-time in Asia)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, JS, CSS, Bootstrap, React-Native, Python, OpencCV, some ML with Computer Vision
      Résumé/CV: https://boopis.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/david_chun_resume.pdf
      Email: [redacted]
      Github: https://github.com/dchun, https://github.com/boopis
    

For the past few years I have been running a plugin business while also
consulting and freelancing. I am originally from Los Angeles, and I have been
working remotely in Asia. I had the good fortune of working on a few computer
vision projects recently and I'd like to continue down that path since it's so
different from the typical process of building crud apps. I'm not an expert in
the field but I invest a lot of personal time into expanding my skills in the
field. If you would like to see a sample of my work, send me an email, and I
will share a feasibility study I prepared for a client.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
rossriley
Location: UK, South West

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Ruby, Linux, Docker, Javascript, Angular, React, EmberJS,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, NodeJS, Open Source etc.

CV: on request

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience with agencies
and startups

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Excellent Communicator

• Management / Board Experience

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

Recent Projects Include:

1: Interactive Vehicle Configurator for Lotus Cars' London Piccadilly Store.
Built in Backbone.js with a PHP CMS / Backend. 50,0000 configuration options
plus ordering system to allow in-store enquiries.

2: New online site and interactive training system for Call-Centre SaaS
Evaluagent. Built with Symfony / Bolt CMS.

3: Lead collection App for Subaru UK, built with Cordova for iOS and Android
platforms, the app allows dealers and show staff to present features and take
customer details offline, which sync to a CRM in real-time once a network
connection is available.

4: 200 site install of dealer website system for Honda UK. Using Docker for
fast deployment / scaling with full configuration and design choices for
individual dealers. Build with Symfony / Doctrine, AWS used for fast resource
scaling.

------
sudshekhar
Generalist Software Engineer (remote jobs only)

=======

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: generalist but with professional experience Python/Django, Java,
and Android

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudhanshu-
shekhar-0b152458](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudhanshu-shekhar-0b152458)

Email: sudshekhar02 [at] gmail [dot] com

1 year at @WalmartLabs as SDE, now working on startup. Comfortable with DS,
algo, basic ML, stats etc. Firm believer in TDD. Prefer backend/full-stack
work.

Recent Projects:

\- Cost based sourcing(params include distance, day delay, man power
available, item available etc) algorithm to decide the best DC for ship-to-
home orders, 95% test coverage, in use by SAMS club right now

\- Indoclinic(www.indoclinic.com)- sole dev, made doctor-patient booking site.
Patients can see doctor available times, book appointment, pay online, video
chat /message with doc at that time, buy medicines etc. Django based.

\- Sphinx facebook bot
([https://www.facebook.com/sphinxchatbot/](https://www.facebook.com/sphinxchatbot/))
: Vocab builder

------
scottmsul
Scott Sullivan

Location: Boulder/Denver, CO

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies:

    
    
      - Languages: Java, C, MATLAB, Mathematica, Python, Ruby, OCaml, Lisp, Haskell, Octave
      - Software: Unix, Linux/Ubuntu, LaTeX, Microsoft Excel, Django, Postgresql
      - Skills: math, ML, data science
    

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8XBeyOkf1TIZlhUZ29hMEtsa1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8XBeyOkf1TIZlhUZ29hMEtsa1k)

Cover letter:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D5SLszzsvR0R8iUoiTMzcyJe...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D5SLszzsvR0R8iUoiTMzcyJeUSMBxfxYJkLDbgLtVqE/edit)

Email: scottmsul at gmail.com

Recently graduated from CU Boulder with a Masters in physics. Passionate about
data science, machine learning, and web development. Highly motivated self-
learner. Strong communication skills, especially with technical details - was
a physics TA for several years, written technical papers for graduate school,
given technical powerpoint talks.

Some examples of my work:

Predicting electric vehicle ownership / charging times given household power
consumption:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8XBeyOkf1TIN1lLakludEtIV0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8XBeyOkf1TIN1lLakludEtIV0..).

Predicting the California Democratic primaries using Twitter data:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8XBeyOkf1TINFBkT1RhYkRqUV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8XBeyOkf1TINFBkT1RhYkRqUVU)

------
justinej79

      SEEKING WORK | DESIGNER | REMOTE, SEATTLE + WEST COAST US
    
      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility
      Technologies: Sketch, Adobe Suite, InVision (and other prototyping tools) HTML/CSS, UI/UX Design
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/justinej79 / justine-johnson.com
      Email: hello@justine-johnson.com

------
baubrey91
Location: Los Angeles, California Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Xcode, Swift, Oracle, Mobile Résumé/CV:
[http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf](http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf)
Email: baubrey91@gmail.com Strong mobile developer with 3 years of experience
and 2+ years of experience in Swift

------
localdevprod

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: I’m primarily looking for onsite positions, but I’m open to remote positions
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Python/Django/Flask, Java, HTML/CSS/Javascript, PostgreSQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7kSClGWPeIHVVhzbzJHTGVvZmc/view?usp=sharing 
      Email: anthony.ucdavis [(at)] gmail.com
    

I’m a new graduate from UC Davis with a B.S in Computer Science, and I’m
currently looking for full-time opportunities. I have ~1.5 years of experience
working for my school as a web developer / jr. sys admin. My primary interests
are in web development and security. I’m also open to other areas of software
development. My most recent programming project that I worked on is a bot that
purchases highly sought-after sneakers and apparel. It’s faster than your
typical browser plugin/extension because it sends web requests directly to the
server.

------
jeremyir
Location: California, USA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (USA only)

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, MongoDB, Express.js, AngularJS, Node.js,
D3.js, Underscore.js, Git, MATLAB, Python, Java, MySQL, React.js, Redux,
jQuery, Mocha, Jasmine, Karma, Bash, Grunt, Hadoop, Hive, Pig

Resume/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By1Sb6jP_YEeekx3QWdMcDVvd0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By1Sb6jP_YEeekx3QWdMcDVvd0E/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/jeremyir](https://linkedin.com/in/jeremyir)

Email: jeremy.i.rosenfeld@gmail.com

About me: I am a software engineer, passionate about building applications
across the stack that meaningfully enhance user experience, and solve problems
involving front-end design/optimization, big data and REST APIs. In my recent
applications, I have leveraged a wide range of modern web technologies and
frameworks across the stack, and have written clean, modular code for scalable
codebases.

------
relyio

      Location: Waterloo, ON
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: Python - Go - Node.js - Scheme - Bash - C - Haskell - PostgreSQL - Neo4j - MySQL - CouchDB - Git
    
      Résumé/CV: http://rely.io/resume
    
      Email: aaron [at] rely _dot_ io
    
      Tag: Looking for a 4-7 month internship/co-Op position starting January 2017

~~~
crayon765
The link to your resume doesn't work.

~~~
relyio
Thank you so much for the heads up! Have a great day!

------
clay281
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, jQuery, React.js, Redux, AngularJS,
Node.js, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2eTp238](http://bit.ly/2eTp238)

Email: clayhan1[at]gmail[dot]com

Github: [https://github.com/clayhan](https://github.com/clayhan)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clayhan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clayhan)

I am a software engineer who enjoys providing an intuitive experience for the
user. I enjoy choosing technologies to suit different problems and have
experience building applications using frameworks and libraries in JavaScript,
such as React.js and AngularJS. I am passionate about full-stack and front-end
engineering because crafting an engaging user interface requires creativity
and empathy in order to shape a user’s experience. The features I create are
often what I believe I would enjoy myself, since at heart I am a user.

------
martinc
Location: New York, NY

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No.

Résumé/CV: Client- and customer-facing Agile/Scrum project manager/product
manager. Wearer of many hats + technical background. Specialties: Ruby on
Rails applications, Python/Django aapplications, native iOS/Android apps,
Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, retail/e-commerce platforms, content
management systems (CMS). User experience, analytics (Google Analytics
certified), social media, content strategy, inbound marketing (HubSpot
certified), multivariate testing, marketing automation, personalization, SEO,
SEM (Google Advertising certified) and CRM.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martincrockett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martincrockett)

Website: [http://martincrockett.com/](http://martincrockett.com/)

Email:
[http://martincrockett.com/contact/](http://martincrockett.com/contact/)

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Maybe, but strongly prefer not to.

Willing to Relocate: Yes, but only to the Bay Area.

Technologies: PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Python, Clojure, some ruby and C.

Resume: Will be more than happy to send a resume, but projects include...

[http://itemhut.com/](http://itemhut.com/) \-- An open source inventory, order
management, product management, etc, system, written in Python and PostgreSQL.

[http://coderedux.com/](http://coderedux.com/) \-- Personal blog written in
Clojure. I mainly write about programming + music (encoding music theory), and
databases.

My latest project is extracting sheet music from music files, written in C.
This is unlikely to be open-sourced, though I'd be more than happy to share
some of the code.

github -- [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Main interests: I strongly prefer to work in edtech or music tech. I'm a huge
fan of working with databases, especially PostgreSQL.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Some level of remote-friendliness preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, if relocation expenses are provided.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2bNaXki](http://bit.ly/2bNaXki)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
Raed667
Location: Tunisia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (May need work VISA)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, WordPress, JavaScript, Node, Sails.js, Python, C#,
HTML, CSS, jQuery, GIT, Heroku, Firebase, REST, MQTT, MySQL, SQLite, IoT

Currently learning: vue.js, Go, LaTeX, Cryptography

Résumé/CV: [https://raed.it](https://raed.it) |
[https://raed.tn/lab](https://raed.tn/lab)

Github: [https://github.com/RaedsLab](https://github.com/RaedsLab)

Blog: [https://raed.it/blog](https://raed.it/blog)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/raed-
chammam-262713a2](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raed-chammam-262713a2)

Email: raed.chammam+hn@gmail.com

====

I am a recent graduate (MSc & Engineering) looking for a interesting first
opportunity.

I am highly motivated to contribute and learn within a dynamic team.

Checkout some of my academic/personal projects and send me an email talking a
bit about what you do.

------
jacksonsabey
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Golang, RethinkDB, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Elasticsearch, Memcached, Redis, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, ZFS

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: jackson.sabey+hn1116@gmail.com

Recent Work:

[https://0ut.ca](https://0ut.ca)

\- Created my first MVP for a SAAS platform that's focused on Link Shortening
and Link Tools

\- Implemented Parsers and Validators following RFC guidelines for +16
different common components that make up a URI, including Email

Github: [https://github.com/sabey](https://github.com/sabey)

\- the spoofgo repo is the latest/largest public project I've released as an
example of my coding style

I've been programming since I was a child, I love it. I love working with Go
and it would be great to continue working with the technology that I am
familiar with. However, I am open to learning new languages. The ability to
learn on the job is important to me. I'm interested in Distributed Systems, Ad
Networks, Security Tools, and Crypto Currencies.

------
rayto510

      Location: California, USA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (USA only)
      Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, React, Redux, Webpack, Angular, Vue, MongoDB, Node/Express, D3, Git, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5CCaLTVs-ucclN3dU95X1hCWG8/view?usp=sharing
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rayto510
      Email: rayto510@gmail.com
    

I am a software engineer with a deep heart for developing front end
applications and writing clean clone using modern web technologies and
libraries. In my last job at an early stage startup, I developed critical
features on the front end for a web-based word processing application that is
niched for storytellers to organize their thoughts with table of contents,
characters, locations, and events for their stories. I am capable of adapting
to evolving technologies that any company needs to solve their problems.

------
jrmiddlet
\-----------------------------------------

Location: San Jose / Bay Area

Remote: Yes, I have worked remotely for a few companies and dealt with
timezone issues as well.

Willing to relocate: Sorry I recently moved.

Technologies: SQL, Java, Python, TCL, C#, JavaScript, CSS3, Angular JS,
Symfony, Flask

Résumé/CV:
[http://crikeyinc.com/files/jodi_middleton_cv.pdf](http://crikeyinc.com/files/jodi_middleton_cv.pdf)

Email: jodi@crikey.me

\-----------------------------------------

I am a passionate developer with nearly a decade of programming experience. I
have led large teams to deliver difficult, time constrained projects and
worked in the trenches of start ups.

I am mostly a backend developer but I hold my own at frontend development as
well and have worked on some interesting web and mobile based projects.

If you have a project you think my skill set will be of use for and you are
located in the bay area then let me buy you coffee to talk it over. Even if
you are not in the bay area then I am happy to skype you to talk it over.

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell, Elixir;
/secondary/ Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com ; or ; gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance, preferably, big and long-term contracts, jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
kiahosseini7
Location: Tehran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Tehnologies: Python, Django (Expert), JavaScript, Coffeescript, VB,C#, ASP.NET
MVC, MySQL, MongoDB, MS SQL Server, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Microsoft Access
jQuery, Less, SASS, HTML5 & CSS3 Experienced OS: Ubuntu (main), Windows,
CentOS (server) System Administration: Ubuntu, CentOS, Windows Server, Apache,
IIS, Nginx, Mail Server Security & Config Django Deployment, DB Clustering,
Backup, Maintenance, Security SVN Client, SVN Server, Git, Github, Gitlab,
Trac

Blog: [https://kiahosseini.github.io/](https://kiahosseini.github.io/)

Resume PDF:
[https://kiahosseini.github.io/assets/file/resume.pdf](https://kiahosseini.github.io/assets/file/resume.pdf)

Resume HTML:
[https://kiahosseini.github.io/pages/resume/](https://kiahosseini.github.io/pages/resume/)

Email: kia.hosseini7@gmail.com

------
techj
Location: Washington, DC | Northern Virginia, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Linux, AWS, MySQL, PHP, Ansible, etc.

Résumé/CV: 4+ years contracting/freelancing

Email: dctechj at gmail

Interested in full-time or part-time positions, and contracts of variable
length

My paid tech experience has been as a generalist in web development and
anything else that needed to be done. I've both worked independently and as a
member of a team. This experience has ranged from warehouse/manufacturing
systems, USB duplication automation, proprietary databases, networking, and
various CMSes.

I'm open to all roles/workplaces. I'm capable of quickly learning new tech on
my own time, or absorbing knowledge by working with others. I love
programming, and I actively enjoy coming up with practical solutions to
problems.

I recently finished my degree, but before then I had been freelancing and
doing contract work for several years. I'm currently working on small remote
contracts while looking for something longer term.

------
yannicksl
Front-end Engineer | SEEKING WORK | 100% Remote

\----------

Location: France

Remote: Yes, remote only.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS, ReactJS, Flux/Redux, RxJS, JS tooling (Webpack/Gulp),
Functional programming (Elm, OCamL, Scala)

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/SqRn4p](https://goo.gl/SqRn4p)

GitHub: [https://github.com/yannickdot](https://github.com/yannickdot)

Email: yannick.l.spark@gmail.com

\----------

I’m a Front-end Engineer looking for a full-time position (100% remote).

I speak French, English and Spanish, and I’ve been working part-time remote at
my last job.

I’m heavily interested in UX, Front-end performance, and Functional
Programming these days, especially for the mobile web.

I'd love to help building amazing Progressive Web Apps.

I blog on my website ([https://sparkyspace.com](https://sparkyspace.com)) and
on Medium ([https://medium.com/@yannickdot](https://medium.com/@yannickdot))

------
git-pull

      Location: Chicago (CST Timezone)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, if the pay is right
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Postgres, JS (Node, Backbone, ES5), D3, PySpark, Hadoop, Couchbase, Saltstack, Linux, BSD
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/story/tony
      Email: see profile
      Github: https://github.com/tony
      OpenHub: https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull
      Website: https://www.git-pull.com
    

First priority is remote roles, but open to relocating if compensation is good
enough.

I come from open source so have a lot of code / public examples of
collaboration with others. Like working in teams as well as independently.

Working on book in the spare time, The Tao of tmux ([https://leanpub.com/the-
tao-of-tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux)), set to release this
holiday.

------
yanganif
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: J̰a̰v̰a̰S̰r̰ḭp̰t̰,̰ ̰R̰ḛa̰c̰t̰,̰ ̰A̰n̰g̰ṵl̰a̰r̰,̰
̰N̰o̰d̰ḛ.̰j̰s̰,̰ ̰T̰D̰D̰,̰ ̰Ṵn̰ḭt̰ ̰T̰ḛs̰t̰ḭn̰g̰,̰ ̰G̰ḭt̰,̰ ̰H̰T̰M̰L̰,̰
̰ḚS̰6̰,̰ ̰C̰S̰S̰,̰ ̰S̰A̰S̰S̰,̰ ̰A̰J̰A̰X̰,̰ ̰R̰ḚS̰T̰f̰ṵl̰ ̰A̰P̰Ḭs̰,̰
̰M̰o̰n̰g̰o̰D̰B̰,̰ ̰N̰P̰M̰,̰ ̰S̰Q̰L̰ ̰(̰M̰y̰S̰Q̰L̰,̰ ̰P̰o̰s̰t̰g̰r̰ḛS̰Q̰L̰)̰,̰
̰D̰3̰,̰ ̰A̰W̰S̰,̰ ̰M̰o̰c̰h̰a̰/̰C̰h̰a̰ḭ,̰ ̰j̰Q̰ṵḛr̰y̰,̰
̰B̰o̰o̰t̰s̰t̰r̰a̰p̰,̰ ̰B̰a̰c̰k̰b̰o̰n̰ḛ.̰j̰s̰,̰ ̰W̰ḛb̰p̰a̰c̰k̰,̰
̰G̰r̰ṵn̰t̰,̰ ̰B̰a̰b̰ḛl̰

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw](http://tidal-flux.pw) |
[http://bit.ly/sky-path](http://bit.ly/sky-path)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/festus_kiprop_resume](http://bit.ly/festus_kiprop_resume)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com I'm a Full Stack Engineer experienced with modern
stacks including: React, Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've
built entire web apps from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I
have a passion for creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-
structured back-ends.

I͟ ͟h͟a͟v͟e͟ ͟a͟l͟w͟a͟y͟s͟ ͟h͟a͟d͟ ͟p͟a͟s͟s͟i͟o͟n͟ ͟f͟o͟r͟ ͟l͟e͟a͟r͟n͟i͟n͟g͟
͟n͟e͟w͟ ͟a͟n͟d͟ ͟e͟m͟e͟r͟g͟i͟n͟g͟ ͟t͟e͟c͟h͟n͟o͟l͟o͟g͟i͟e͟s͟

------
suhail_ansari
Looking for Internship in Summer 2017

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes!!

Visa Status: Currently on F1 visa with 3-years unused OPT

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9gQqwYU8F1MTG9UUTh6NEhZYUR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9gQqwYU8F1MTG9UUTh6NEhZYURBc2FjYk05aTFOTWtYLTlz/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mohmmada at usc.edu

Github: [https://github.com/suhail-ansari](https://github.com/suhail-ansari)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/suhailansari10](https://www.linkedin.com/in/suhailansari10)

Technologies: Node.js + ES6 + JS, Python, Erlang, Clojure, HTML, CSS,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis

I am graduate student at USC pursuing masters in Computer Science. I have
about ~4 years of experience as a full-stack web developer. I am also studying
Machine Learning. I am interested in both full-stack and data science roles.

------
slgg

      Location: NW Ohio
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Greater Seattle Area)
      Technologies: React, Mobx, Node.js, Meteor, Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SharePoint, Others...
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/FT17G7
      Github: https://github.com/stefanlegg
      Email: legg.stefan@gmail.com
      Linkedin: https://linkedin.com/in/stefanlegg
    

I'm an accomplished software engineer working for a business process
consultancy in northwest Ohio. Over the past six years, I have managed and
built web applications for a wide range of organizations, including some of
the Fortune 500. I am now seeking a position where I can continue to grow and
contribute to something that I'm passionate about. I'm in love with continuous
education, problem solving, and JavaScript. Lets build something great
together!

------
VicePrice
Ex-Cofounder looking for entry level positions in Marketing, Product/Project
Management

\-----------------------------------------

Location: Washington DC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, open to the Bay Area, NYC, and Boston

Technologies: SQL, HTML, CSS, JIRA, Trello, Agile Development.

Resume: Please contact via email for full resume. LinkedIn is
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinhinh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinhinh)

Email: justinphinh@gmail.com

\-----------------------------------------

After a year working at my own startup, I am now looking to begin a career in
Marketeting and Product/Project management. I bring a strong understanding of
technology from a high level and I'm ready to hit the ground running. My
startup was VicePrice, a web app using a Python/Django & Vanilla JS framework
to gather drink specials in real time. I initially worked in poolitics, but
found myself falling in love with the tech scene.

------
devin_lane
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Resume:
[https://shiftedbits.org/static/DevinLaneResume2016.pdf](https://shiftedbits.org/static/DevinLaneResume2016.pdf)

Blog: [https://shiftedbits.org](https://shiftedbits.org)

Email: devin at shiftedbits.org

Technologies: C/C++, MATLAB, OpenGL, CUDA, Linux, Javascript, Python, macOS,
Objective-C, Bash, Perl, Node.js

I am a software engineer with a focus on Visual SLAM algorithms and
implementation. I have experience applying real-time computer vision
algorithms for precision pose and geometry reconstruction for subsequent geo-
orthorectification of video from unmanned aerial systems. I have specific
experience in designing systems and engineering processes to produce robust,
testable solutions to state estimation problems.

Looking to build sensor processing systems for real world environment
reconstruction and analysis.

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, node,
stylus, sass, less, react, flux, redux, riot, TDD/BDD, angular, backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you. Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

------
mwongka
Location: San Francisco, CA OR Seattle, WA

Remote: maybe Willing to

Relocate: only SF or SEA

Technologies: Javascript, CSS/HTML, React, Node, D3, Jquery, Sequelize,
Sockets, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, Docker, Heroku/DigitalOcean, AWS

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
wong-004837120](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-wong-004837120)

Email: mikekawong + gmail.com

I am an energetic software engineer with a passion for creative design and a
strong foundation in Javascript. As someone who loves overcoming challenges
and problem solving, I enjoy building applications that solve real world
problems and positively impacts the community around me. My mission as an
effective developer, capable of making immediate positive contributions in a
collaborative setting, is finding and working with teams that are equally
passionate about creating quality, impactful products.

------
ahstilde
Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the US

Technologies: Android, iOS, Python, NodeJS, ReactJS, Java, HTML/CSS, Git,
Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2qtwFkQAc-9LUxsNmRTQk5ScDg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2qtwFkQAc-9LUxsNmRTQk5ScDg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ahs2hd@virginia.edu

About me: I'm a product-driven engineer who has a background in startups. I've
worked at YC-backed SparkGift and my own venture, Fluensi. After I graduated
from UVA with a CS degree, I decided to try my hand at launching my own
company. I've learned a ton about making a good product, but I don't see
myself continuing this project. I'm looking to join an engineering team where
I can have an outsize impact with my commits, where I can know I am
contributing value to the end-user's experience.

------
sjmulder
Location: Amsterdam area, Netherlands

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: generalist, but most experienced with Swift, C# and Objective-C.
(Also JS/React/etc but I don't fancy working in that area primarily.)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.sjmulder.nl/files/sijmen-mulder-cv-
hn2016.pdf](https://www.sjmulder.nl/files/sijmen-mulder-cv-hn2016.pdf)

Email: ik+hn@sjmulder.nl

So far I’ve mostly been involved with iOS as well as web front- and back end,
but I have very broad interests and will be more than happy to work on
anything outside that sphere.

I don’t have a massive open source presence but that’s mostly because when I
write code in my free time I tend to do try small idiotic programming feats
like writing a working web application in x64 Linux assembly or a Win32
program that targets Windows 3.11 through 10 just to see if it can be done (it
can!). Not useful, but fun.

------
z2z
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Python, OCaml, MATLAB/Simulink, LaTeX, Git, Yices, Z3,
Linux, Verilog

Résumé/CV:
[http://eces.colorado.edu/~zutshi/AdityaZutshi_Resume.pdf](http://eces.colorado.edu/~zutshi/AdityaZutshi_Resume.pdf)

Email: aaditya.zutshi@gmail.com

I am a recent PhD grad (with 2 years of prior industrial exp.) from CU-
Boulder. My research focused on increasing the reliability of embedded control
software. I used ideas from formal methods, path planning, optimal control,
etc to design testing methods. During my research I have built tools to test
software controllers and models of dynamical systems using both symbolic and
numerical simulation methods. I am looking for hands-on jobs in the area of
robotics, autonomous driving, medical devices, etc and very willing to learn
new technologies.

------
brianhillsley
Location: Maryland

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES (SF, DC, and similar cities)

Technologies: Java, C++, C, Javascript, Python, R, SQL, D3, MATLAB, CSS,
JQuery, Linux

3D printing, API development, dev team management, public speaking

Résumé/CV: Email me and I'll send an official PDF resume. 3.75 graduating
senior computer engineer with 5 previous technical jobs.

Indeed Resume: [http://tiny.cc/brh-indeed-resume](http://tiny.cc/brh-indeed-
resume)

Email: bhills1@umbc.edu

1\. [https://profiles.looksharp.com/1626387-brian-
hillsley](https://profiles.looksharp.com/1626387-brian-hillsley)

2\.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianhillsley](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianhillsley)

3\. [http://tiny.cc/brh-indeed-resume](http://tiny.cc/brh-indeed-resume)

------
a0

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Functional Programming,  Unix,    OCaml,   Haskell,  Clojure,     Scala,     C/C++
                    PostgreSQL,              Python,  SQL,     Redis,    Go,          Elixir,    Rust
                    Shell Scripting,         Nix,     Docker,  Nomad,    Unikernels,  Cassandra  
      CV: http://rizo.odis.io/public/cv-rizo-2016-09.pdf
      Email: rizo@odis.io
    

Hi!

I am a computer scientist and software engineer specialised in design and
development of large-scale systems for data processing. My passion lies in
applying theoretical research ideas to real world problems to generate value
for people and businesses. I have extensive experience in software
architecture, functional programming, databases and operating systems.

------
RRL

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, SQL, jQuery, CSS, HTML, Git
      Tools: Sketch, Invision, Photoshop, Google Analytics, Mixpanel, Splunk, Optimizely
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzr6J-aVb8nFaVhnN3dYU3YzbG8/view?usp=sharing
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruskin-landreth-b9258421
      Email: ruskinlandreth (at) gmail (dot) com
    

Product Manager in San Francisco coming off of vacation and looking to get
back in to building things. I've worked across a couple different companies
over the past couple of years spanning native app development, performance
marketing, growth and search for large search and publishing companies. Feel
free to reach out over email.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Location: Edinburgh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\---

Technologies:

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the changes
needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging sites, Continuous Integration and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org). Contact sw@seanw.org for more
details.

------
Cognitron
Location: St Petersburg, FL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, but depends
on the location Technologies: C#/.NET/ASP.NET, WPF, Javascript, HTML, CSS,
SQL, Node.js, Express, MongoDB Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/mathew](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/mathew),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mathewaaronwelch](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mathewaaronwelch),
[https://github.com/Congitron](https://github.com/Congitron),
[http://www.mathewwelch.com/projects](http://www.mathewwelch.com/projects)
Email: mathew(dot)aaron(dot)welch(at)gmail(dot)com

------
nhance

      Location: Pennsylvania
      Remote: Yes. Remote only.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails (back to 1.x), Angular, React, React Native, Microsoft Dynamics CRM, Android, iOS
      Résumé/CV: Award-winning developer. Experience since 1999. http://github.com/reenhanced http://buildbettersoftware.com/
      Email: nhance@reenhanced.com
    

I specialize in building software tools to help businesses defend profit
margins and competitive advantages. Let's get started with a competitive
analysis so we know where you stand. Together, we'll build a plan to help you
remain adaptable against the coming exponential change in the world.

Start here: [http://www.agileasaservice.com/](http://www.agileasaservice.com/)

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai & San Francisco

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : Swift, iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Objective-C, macOS

CV : [http://bit.ly/1PFERUV](http://bit.ly/1PFERUV) |
[https://sumry.me/arpan](https://sumry.me/arpan)

Work : [http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45](http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45)

Email : arpandesai[at]me[dot]com

Skype : arpan[underscore]desai

Domains : Automobile, Fashion-tech, Energy, Enterprise apps

My name is Arpan, I work as an independent consultant.

I have worked with startups, SMEs and individuals.

My trades are Product Design, Mobile Front-end, UI/UX.

Recent Work :

\- [http://bimpies.com](http://bimpies.com) (iOS Lead)

\- [http://tangotab.com](http://tangotab.com) (iOS Lead)

\- [http://seenit.in](http://seenit.in) (iOS Lead)

------
sulami
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django/Flask), Haskell (Yesod/Scotty), Go, D, C,
HTML/CSS, SQL, Racket/Scheme

Resume:
[https://sulami.github.io/raw/resume.pdf](https://sulami.github.io/raw/resume.pdf)

Email: sulami@peerwire.org

Github: [https://github.com/sulami](https://github.com/sulami)

Blog: [https://sulami.github.io](https://sulami.github.io)

I'm a German dev (fluid in English) with about five years professional
Experience developing Backends, REST APIs and a whole bunch of mixed tools and
software to go along. I like complex systems and the challenges that come with
scaling them, and I'm also sort of religious when it comes to code quality and
productivity enhancements.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to a different product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks. I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

------
cyorir
Location: Denver

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Perl, C++, Javascript, MySQL, Python, Haskell

Résumé/CV: [http://cyorir.com/resume.pdf](http://cyorir.com/resume.pdf)

Email: cyorir@gmail.com

====================

I am currently looking for my first full-time job. I have been programming for
8 years now; that includes 4 years in high school, 3 years in college, and 1
year out of college. You can see a demonstration of some of my skills on my
hackerrank profile at:

[https://www.hackerrank.com/cyorir](https://www.hackerrank.com/cyorir)

My preferred language right now is Perl, but I have experience with a lot of
other languages from VHDL and Z80 assembly to Ada. If you need me to code in a
language not listed in my "technologies" section, then chances are that I can
pick it up quickly.

------
whostolemyhat
Location: Bristol

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (Node, ES6, React, Redux, Webpack), Python (Django,
Flask), HTML/CSS, SQL

CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/james-
tease-b048a032](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/james-tease-b048a032)

Email: james@jamestease.co.uk

Github: [http://github.com/whostolemyhat](http://github.com/whostolemyhat)

Website: [https://www.jamestease.co.uk](https://www.jamestease.co.uk)

I'm a freelance full-stack web developer with around eight years experience in
everything from setting up servers, creating APIs and CMSs and building
frontends.

For the last couple of years I've mainly been involved in large-scale SPA
sites, including multiple language versions and some running on embedded
hardware.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
geuis

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: css, html5, javascript, python, react, angular, backbone, node.js, hapijs, express, webpack, grunt, gulp
      Resume: Please ask, will send
      Email: charles@geuis.com
      Github: https://github.com/geuis
    

Hey everybody! I'm the creator of Helium ([https://github.com/geuis/helium-
css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css)) and
[https://jsonip.com](https://jsonip.com). I'm a lover of all things javascript
and building great products for users.

Open to full time positions if they're local to San Francisco, and short and
long term contracts local or remote.

------
mathiasose

      Location: Trondheim, Norway (at least until June 2017, then who knows)
      Remote: No thanks
      Willing to relocate: Yes please
      Technologies:  Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Web development, JavaScript, NodeJS, IoT, Linux, Raspberry Pi, Arduino, C, C++, Assembly (ARM), VHDL, Elixir, Scala, Go
      Academic interests:  Bio-inspired computing, Neural networks, Artificial evolution, Cellular Automata, Machine learning 
      Résumé/CV: http://ma.thiaso.se/
      Github: https://github.com/mathiasose/
      Email: mathias.ose+hnhiring@gmail.com
      

Graduating M.Sc. Computer Science from the Norwegian University of Science and
Technology (NTNU) ca. June 2017.

Looking for something exciting to do after that, _very open to relocating_.

------
speeder
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes if sponsored to other country

Technologies: recent: C, C++, Obj-C, Lua, C#, ASM, iOS (mostly iPhone and
iPod) experienced, but a long time ago: Android, Java, J2ME, PHP, ActionScript

Résumé/CV: [http://coderofworlds.com/short-
resume/](http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/)

Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

I like creating all sorts of stuff, I made an arcade machine, reverse
engineered games for modding purposes, made open source game mods, GPS-based
augmented reality, OCR scanning of SMS messages, barcode reader software,
point of sale software, machine to measure tire vibration in cars, and lots of
other stuff.

I am available for freelancing, remote work, or moving to a full-time job
outside Brazil.

------
hargup
Location: IIT Kharagpur, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python, SciPy stack, Bash

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5-sVNHU-
AFdYURvYjB3MkJJVmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5-sVNHU-
AFdYURvYjB3MkJJVmM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mail@hargup.in

I'm an undergrad at IIT Kharagpur graduating in May 2017. I have strong
Python, I've done internship at Continuum Analytics working on Conda and
Numba. I've also been a Google Summer of Code (GSoC) student with SymPy in
2014 and I mentored GSoC students in both 2015 and 2016, you can see rest of
my in the resume above. I'm willing to take initiative and learn new
technologies. I want to work with passionate teams who are trying to build
great things.

------
askmike
Location: Galway, Ireland

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript (full stack), NodeJS, HTML5, vue, react, dataviz
(d3), bitcoin, cryptocurrencies, (cloud) devops.

Résumé/CV: [https://mikevanrossum.nl/cv.pdf](https://mikevanrossum.nl/cv.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/mikevanrossum](https://linkedin.com/in/mikevanrossum)

Email: yc@mvr.me

Open Source:
[https://github.com/askmike/gekko](https://github.com/askmike/gekko)

About me: Having done a bachelor in digital media means I understand a broad
aspect of apps and digital services. While I spent most of my time writing
backend code, I do have a passion for clean interfaces and data visualisation.

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, WebRTC Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead in telecom based software
product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and problem
solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn new
languages and technologies.

------
benzesandbetter
Location: SF/remote

Remote: Yes (experienced in remote)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, AWS, Linux, Postgres, MongoDB,
Cassandra

Résumé/CV: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Email: zentraal (at) gmail /dot/ com

Top-shelf Python developer with a proven track record for success. I've
provided development, support, and training for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs,
and federal agencies. Experience with multiple Python frameworks including
Django, Flask, and Pyramid. Excellent communicator, committed to providing
professional, responsive service. None of the amateur antics... You can expect
high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code. Capable,
conscientious, and consistent.

------
samantharcook
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes, I worked remotely for almost two years at my last job

Willing to relocate: Not now, possibly within two years

Technologies: R, SQL, some Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UFXmzgBuRreAO7mfKXsz8egJ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UFXmzgBuRreAO7mfKXsz8egJSrfrNYRR-P9zFQqLW-8/edit)

Email: samantharachelcook@gmail.com

\-------------------------------------------

I am a data scientist with more than ten years experience in both industry and
academia. My areas of expertise include multilevel modeling, network models,
and data visualization. At the moment I am mainly interested in short-term
projects, but would consider longer-term work if the right project came along.

------
nsavage
Location: Ottawa, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Linkedin:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/nicholasbsavage](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/nicholasbsavage)

Email: nicholas.b.savage@gmail.com

I am graduating at the end of the year with a Bachelor's of Commerce in
Accounting. I am looking to pursue my CPA Designation when I am done. I am
looking for exciting and challenging work in the tech industry in an entry
level position for something related to accounting, bookkeeping, accounts
payable/receivable or finance. I'm a nerd at heart and dabble in programming
and self host my own Debian server. I'm looking to work for a company making
something outstanding and get experience in the field and in accounting.

------
rishumalpani
BUSINESS INTELLIGENCE ANALYST

Location: New Delhi/Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Visualization (Cognos,Tableau, PoweBI), Data Modelling,
SQL, Data Warehousing, Data Analysis, Azure Platform, Oracle, Understanding of
R, Javascript and Python, End to end project delivery ( Requirement gathering
to UAT and Production)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rishu-malpani-b8b5b86?trk=hp-
ide...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rishu-malpani-b8b5b86?trk=hp-identity-
name)

Email: rishumalpani@gmail.com

I have an experience of more than 7 years in the field of Business
Intelligence and have worked for different domains like Finance, Automobiles,
Fraud, Warranty, Mortgage, Oil and Petroleum, Telecommunication etc.

------
gmcerveny
You can hire me to build new music technology. I've been the technical co-
founder on two music tech startups. Licensed music from major publishers. Went
through Stanford's StartX accelerator. Worked for Techstars. Shipped #1 iOS
apps.

Check me out on twitter to see what I'm thinking about:
[https://twitter.com/gmcerveny](https://twitter.com/gmcerveny)

    
    
      Location: St Louis, MO
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: Music, Audio, MIDI/OSC, iOS, Javascript, Swift,     Objective C, C, Max
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny
      Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

------
Franpr9
Location: Morelos, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Android

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.franpr9.me/en/index.html](http://www.franpr9.me/en/index.html)

Email: lfranciscopr@gmail.com

==================================

Hi my name is Francisco and I'm a Software developer with knowledge in
PHP,JAVA,JavaScript,MySQL,Node,MongoDB,Android. Actually working primary on
developing native Android apps. You can see some of my work at
[http://www.franpr9.me/en/index.html](http://www.franpr9.me/en/index.html)
there you can find links to my github and linkedin. Interested primary on
Remote jobs but wiling to relocate, US tourist visa owned.

------
kapsy1312

      Location: Kanto, Japan
      Remote: Remote only.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: C/C++, MIDI, Octave, OpenSL, OpenAL, CoreAudio, AUv3, VST, DSP, OSX, iOS, ObjC, Swift
      Résumé/CV: www.michaeljpetrie.com
      Email: me@michaeljpetrie.com
    

I'm a programmer with a strong background in real time low level audio/DSP,
mobile, and digital audio production. I also have experience creating AFSK
encoding/decoding systems. I am currently creating a real time self generating
Sequencer and DAW with native DSP plugin format.

Looking to build real time audio or signal processing systems and/or digital
audio production tools/plugins/software.

------
Impl0x

      Location: Virginia, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: .NET Framework (C#/F#), Functional Programming, experience with building/maintaining REST-ful APIs (see resume for full list)
      Résumé/CV: http://educ.jmu.edu/~floresam/resume2016.pdf
      Email: alexmflores@gmail.com
    

I am currently a Computer Science undergraduate expecting to graduate May
2017, interested in a full-time position. I started programming for fun when I
was young, and have always considered it a passion of mine. I love to learn
(especially about more theoretical topics), and feel most engaged when taking
on complex problems.

------
DLion
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, please.

Technologies: C, Node.js, Go, Php, Javascript, Node.js, Java, Bash,
Express.js, Postgres, Git, OpenCV, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: I’m a 24, new graduate with B.S in Computer Science and with 3/4
years of experience
[https://linkedin.com/in/dlion](https://linkedin.com/in/dlion)

Email: domenicoleoneluciani [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/DLion](https://github.com/DLion)

Blogs: [https://domenicoluciani.com](https://domenicoluciani.com) [en],
[https://dlion.it](https://dlion.it) [ita]

------
maestromac

      Location: New York, NY (NYC)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, RoR, JavaScript, jQuery, AWS, SQL, React, HTML/CSS, Git, Flux
      Résumé/CV: http://mac-siri.com/assets/Resume.pdf
      Email: krairit.siri@gmail.com

I’m a software developer with experience in Rails, JavaScript, and React.js. I
am a big fan of pair-programming and TDD. Looking for an awesome goal-driven
team to work with and expand my skill set. Please check out my portfolio
([http://mac-siri.com/](http://mac-siri.com/)) and feel free to reach out to
me krairit.siri@gmail.com

------
jeremejevs

      Location: Riga, Latvia, EU
      Remote: Yes (as an option)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (the warmer, the better)
      Technologies: JavaScript, Go, Python, C/C++, Docker, PostgreSQL, React, Redux, Node, AWS, rusty Java and C#; happy to learn anything
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/story/jeremejevs
      Email: olegs@jeremejevs.com
    

Tried building a business, didn't work out, eager to move on :) At the moment,
I'm most proficient in full-stack web development and UI design, which I'm
perfectly content with, but I have quite a bit of experience in other areas,
and would love to broaden my horizons further.

------
greenyouse
Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, please

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript, Clojure(Script), ElasticSearch,
Ring+Compojure, Progressive Web Apps, React, Om/Reagent, Polymer, Google
Closure, Node.js

Résumé/CV: [https://edbabcock.com/resume](https://edbabcock.com/resume)

Email: Ed@edbabcock.com

I have been developing mostly in Clojure for the past few years. In my last
job, I worked primarily as a back-end Clojure developer. I have experience
with web front-ends too and just finished a Senior Web Developer Nanodegree
from Udacity last month.

I am looking for either a front-end position or back-end if it's in a
functional language like Clojure.

Thanks for your consideration :)

------
sowmitranalla

      Location: SF/Chicago
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:Yes (any major metropolitan city in the US)
      Technologies: Java, Java EE, Hibernate, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, JSF, JSP, SQL, Git, Heroku, AWS (S3), HTML5, CSS3,
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/kgyid5srxttdfns/Sowmitra_Nalla_Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: sowmitra.nalla@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/sowmitranalla
    

Open to working for free for your start up to gain experience in recent
technologies. I want to add value to your team while I expand my knowledge and
experience. Let's move forward together!

------
goldmar

      Location: Frankfurt, Germany
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: Scala, Java, Python, SQL, Elasticsearch, AWS
      Résumé: http://markgoldenstein.com/Résumé.pdf
      GitHub: https://github.com/goldmar
      Email: hn2016 (at) markgoldenstein (dot) com
    

Hi, I'm Mark and I'm currently finishing my MSc degree in Computer Science
with Business & Management. Being strongly addicted to coffee and elegant
software architecture designs, I particularly enjoy developing in Scala. I'm
interested in Backend Engineering, Artificial Intelligence, and
Cryptocurrencies.

------
powerset
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        Frontend: HTML, JavaScript, jQuery, SASS, LESS, CSS
    
        Backend: Ruby, Python, Node.js
    
        Framework: Ruby on Rails, Meteor, Express
    
        Database: PostgreSQL, mongoDB
    

Résumé/CV: [http://sumnerj.com](http://sumnerj.com)

Email: hn12846146@skywritr.com

\-----------------------

I've spent the past two years building a variety of freelance projects for
clients, and my Github account contains Ruby, Python, and JavaScript repos.
Prior to that, I held roles at a couple SF startups in marketing and
analytics. If you have a smart team and an ambitious project, I would love to
talk with you.

------
jarredwitt
Location: Oklahoma City Area

Remote: Yes (Experienced in remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, Node, Express, Parse, Meteor

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6e8tls9bvtpi49/Resume-
Public.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6e8tls9bvtpi49/Resume-
Public.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hireme@jarredwitt.com

Full stack JavaScript developer with a front-end focus. I've been doing a lot
of React and React Native projects this year, would love to keep working with
those, but definitely open to anything. I've written software for public
companies, startups, and have built my own products. Passionate and will learn
anything.

------
tjbarbour

      Location: San Diego, CA / Tijuana, Mexico
      Remote: Yes (Remote only)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, ASP.net MVC, JavaScript, jQuery, LESS, CSS, Bootstrap, WCF, Entity Framework, Selenium, SQL Server
      Résumé/CV: https://db.tt/WDJDKIqM
      Email: tjbarbour@gmail.com
    
      I have over 10 years of professional experience with skills in UX & UI design, system design, project management, mentoring and other team lead skills.  The departement I'm working for deals in PKI and Security so I have good exposure to those domains as well.
    
      More info at www.tjbarbour.com

------
paulvs
Location: GMT/UTC-3:00 (South America)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Managing Apple Developer Accounts,
JavaScript, C, embedded systems, web development, git, Atlassian tools,
scripts.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2fJIalc](http://bit.ly/2fJIalc)

Gmail: paul von schrottky

Australian, 4 years experience shipping apps in the financial sector. Code
equally in Obj-C or Swift, also developed hybrid apps using common frameworks
as well as custom appeoaches I developed myself. 5x growth in my 4 years at
the company. I took on mobile team lead after 2 years on the job, now I manage
5 developers and report to CEO.

------
daviddou82
Data Scientist/Information Designer

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Tableau, Power BI, Plotly, Cartodb, D3.js, Apache Spark,
PostgreSQL, HDFS, Tensorflow

Résumé/CV: Available on Request

Email: daviddou82@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/in/david-
dou-a5446745](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/david-dou-a5446745)

Website/Portfolio:
[http://www.davidanalytics.com](http://www.davidanalytics.com)

I design and build beautiful and functional dashboards. I also dabble in deep
neural networks to solve new problems in AI. Looking for a challenging
position with long-term skill growth.

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK

Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
mathewpeterson

      Location: Wisconsin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Only in Wisconsin
      Technologies: PHP/Symfony/Laravel, Go, Git, MySQL/Mongodb, IoT, MQTT. DevOps, Docker, AWS, Ansible, Packer, Linux/Ubuntu, CI, Gitlab
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/mathewpeterson
      Email: me+hn@mathewpeterson.com
    

``` I've been working remotely for the past 4 years at a few different
companies/startups in Wisconsin mainly working with Symfony2 and DevOps. Most
of my background is split between PHP and DevOps - and happy to do either. ```

------
_atc
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C/C++, GDB, Python, JS, Linux, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexcharis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexcharis)

Email: alexcharis@gmail.com

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India.

Remote: No preference.

Willing to relocate: Yes (need a work visa), depends on the location.

Technologies: Cocoa, Cocoa-Touch, Objective-C, Swift. Extensive understanding
of Apple Developer platforms, and design guidelines (as a software-developer).
Command over UNIX command line and shell-scripting (Bash), version control
with git/svn. Familiarity with Python, Javascript. Fast learner and always
ready to learn a new technology stack.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/nimeshneema](https://github.com/nimeshneema),
please email for full resume.

Email: nimeshneema at gmail dot com

------
tkel
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (ES2017), React, D3, Webpack, PostCSS, Node, Linux,
Docker, Python, Flask, SQL, Java, C++

Website/Portfolio: [https://tkel.ly](https://tkel.ly)

Résumé/CV: [https://tkel.ly/resume.pdf](https://tkel.ly/resume.pdf)

Email: hn@tkel.ly

I have built and launched multiple products from scratch. I love learning new
technologies, and incorporating their best parts into my daily practice. Check
out my portfolio at [https://tkel.ly](https://tkel.ly) and my résumé.

------
EllipticCurve
Name: Maurice Tollmien

Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes, but rather relocate.

Willing to relocate: Yes, absolutely, definitely!

Technologies: C, C++, OpenGL, GLSL, Python, Golang, Shader, Math, Physics,
Simulation, Computergraphics, Open Source, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/MauriceGit/Organisation/blob/master/Mauri...](https://github.com/MauriceGit/Organisation/blob/master/Maurice_Tollmien_CV.pdf)

Email: maurice.tollmien@gmail.com

I just finished my Masters Degree in Computer Science, have lots of smaller
Open Source projects and am looking for a job in the Computergraphics area.

------
sunilkumarc
Location: US, Europe, Australia Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Node.js, Java, Backbone.js, Javascript, Python, Mocha/Chai,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Linux, Git, REST, Spring Boot, Mockito Resume : Available
upon request Email: sunilkumar.c682@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/sunilkumarc](https://github.com/sunilkumarc) Linkedin:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/sunilkumarc](https://in.linkedin.com/in/sunilkumarc)

------
softwarerero
Location: Asunción, Paraguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Meteor, Node.js, CoffeeScript, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis

Résumé/CV: [http://softwarerero.com/](http://softwarerero.com/)

Email: el@softwarerero.com

I have been around for a while (C++, Smalltalk, Java, Scala) but my recent
experiences are in the Node.js and Meteor world (frontend + backend). Until
last week I was backend developer and CTO of an education startup, but we were
not profitable and shut down. If you want to hire a distributed team there are
several of my colleagues that are also looking for new horizons.

------
hartator

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Sure, but rather work on site
      Willing to relocate: Bay Area
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, React, JQuery, MongoDB, Tech Lead
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/julien-bayegy-54889851
      https://github.com/hartator/
      Email: hartator + gmail.com
    

I've been coding since I was a kid. I love architecting and implementing
ambitious ideas into concrete solutions. I have robust skills in coding and as
a technical lead, and I love using both in a dynamic team.

------
meagher
Data Scientist

==============

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django, Pandas, Scikit-Learn), JS (D3, React), R, HTML,
Sass/Scss

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/tmm](https://github.com/tmm),
[http://meagher.co](http://meagher.co)

Email: tom (at) meagher.co

I like data and storytelling, but have also built web and iOS apps (featured
on Product Hunt [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/time-
machine](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/time-machine)). Graduating in May
2017.

------
mutaaf
Location: Dallas TX

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NYC, SF

Technologies: C#, JS, Java, Android, iOS, Xamarin, AngularJS, NodeJS, WebAPI,
MVC, ASP.Net, RabbitMQ, MSMQ, Swift, Objective-C, JIRA

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6y0mzzq2kpp47g5/Mutaaf_Aziz_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6y0mzzq2kpp47g5/Mutaaf_Aziz_resume_1016.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/mutaaf

Email: mutaaf.aziz@gmail.com

ABOUT ME: I have experience being an integral part of many successful start-up
and enterprise teams. I have 5+ apps in the iOS App Store and am currently CTO
over 3 start-ups.

------
boot

      Location: Madison, WI
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Software/hardware generalist, Python, Bluespec System Verilog, Javascript, C#, SAS, Linux, Windows, ASIC/FPGA
      Résumé/CV: http://musicandmythology.com/offsite/theodore_humpal_resume.pdf
      Email: ted.humpal@gmail.com
    

I have a unique background spanning ASIC to web development. I view myself as
a generalist capable at, but not specialized in, most coding technology. Self-
driven, highly adaptable, and full of ideas.

------
zappacino

      Location: Burlington, VT
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Python, C, unix, bash, fastlane, cocoapods
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/evanlaird/resume/blob/master/evan_laird.md
      Email: evan.laird@gmail.com
    

Recently left my old position to travel. Back in the US looking for new
opportunities. 3.5 years of experience as a senior member of Vermont
Information Processing's iOS development team. BS in physics. 26 years old.

~~~
twbarber
Whoa! Someone from VIP is on here. How's the Burlington market? I interned
with them back in 2014. Small world.

------
krika02
\----------------------------

Location: Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: .NET, SQL, Javascript, AngularJS, NodeJS, MongoDB, Umbraco

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0n1obng516uQk9iaXRKVTZNU1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0n1obng516uQk9iaXRKVTZNU1k)

Email: hello @ kristofferkarlsson.me

\----------------------------

I been working professionally as a software developer since 2010, mostly with
the web and both back end and front end (full stack).

I have also worked on a few interesting startups and projects.

You can find more about what I've done on my web page:
www.kristofferkarlsson.me

------
andrewmb
Mechanical and Manufacturing Engineer

=========================

Location: Shenzhen, China -or- Chapel Hill, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: location-dependent (Bay Area or East Coat)

Technologies: Solidworks, DFMA, GD&T, QC, laser cutting (CO2, Fiber, 405nm,
365nm), 3D printing (SLA), factory management and sourcing.

Résumé/CV:
[https://cn.linkedin.com/in/andrewboggeri](https://cn.linkedin.com/in/andrewboggeri)

Email: andrew (at) mecchania (dot) com

Currently prefer contract or part-time consulting work, but open to other
options. Planning to repatriate to the USA October 2017.

------
patrickgordon

      Location: Brisbane, Australia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, JavaScript, React, Redux, Webpack, web apps, react native
      Résumé/CV:
      Email: pgord1@gmail.com
      Recent work: Building https://simplerm.co
      Github: https://github.com/patrickgordon
    

Currently a senior business analyst for a big pseudo-Govt. organisation.
Looking to make the change to developing, preferably in the web or apps
domain. Keen for a junior role where I can learn and grow.

------
harshjv

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to Relocate: Yes
      Technologies:
        Frontend: React, Flux, Redux, Angular, HTML, JavaScript, jQuery, SASS, LESS, CSS
        Backend: Node.js, Python, Java, PHP
        Framework: Express, Hapi, Laravel, Codeigniter
        Database: Redis, mongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL
        Tools: Docker, Git, Supervisord, Browser Extension, Atom Plugin, Gulp, Webpack, Browserify
      Résumé/CV: https://harshjv.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email: harshjv+hn12846146@gmail.com

------
mamcx
Location: Envigado/Colombia Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: No, but ok with
short travels

Technologies: F#, Python, Django, iOS, Swift/Obj-c, RDBMS (PostgreSql, Sql
Server, Sqlite, ...)

Résumé/CV:

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/53185](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/53185)

Email: mamcx@elmalabarista.com

+17 years of experience. Have worked with US startups. Mainly as contractor
all my professional life for all kind of companies. Engaged in the Latin-
america developer community.

------
jfms
Location: Nicaragua

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Postgresql, Linux, AWS, backend developer

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2ead4Oi](http://bit.ly/2ead4Oi)

Email: jfmsanchez@gmail.com

------
alexk55
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Machine Learning, Deep Learning (TensorFlow, Keras), Security
Research, Java, Python, JavaScript, C, Spark, etc

Cover Letter + Résumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BhA6dCNEA7WELlDpdOQKu_pj...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BhA6dCNEA7WELlDpdOQKu_pj6WsPL4Iv8ZmK8eIdm7k/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: kuza55@gmail.com

Looking to transition from security research & software engineering roles to
focus more on machine learning & deep learning.

------
eswat
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS and most of their abstractions, React,
Node.js, UI & UX design, some Ruby on Rails and Angular experience

GitHub: [https://github.com/eswat](https://github.com/eswat)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/infilexfil](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/infilexfil)

Website: [https://eswat.ca/](https://eswat.ca/)

Email: philip@eswat.ca

------
jnaour
Data Scientist/Data Engineer

Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Science/Machine Learning (clustering, prediction, anomaly
detection...), Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Scala, Python, Ansible

Resume/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour)

Email: julnaour at gmail dot com

One Thing I did:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXzYLS_uTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXzYLS_uTE)

I'm the second guy

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: I am currently only interested in remote positions

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, bash scripting, git,
Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL, Linux

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound](https://github.com/torchhound)

Resume:
[https://torchhound.github.io/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://torchhound.github.io/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Email: jcieslik@umail.iu.edu

------
ennakdi

      Location: Leipzig, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, Mongo, SQL, AWS, API design & consumption, Swift, AngularJS, ReactJS, NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tarik-en-nakdi-88414131?trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile_pic
      Languages spoken : English, French, Arabic , German, others
      Email: t.ennakdi@gmail.com
      Github: https://github.com/MrDataScientist

------
memonkey
Location: Long Beach, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Android, Flask, AngularJS

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7JB-
WcCW0-DUUVlTjdic0NHNFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7JB-
WcCW0-DUUVlTjdic0NHNFU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hello [at] joshrincon.com

Designer turned self-taught developer currently working remotely with a design
and development studio that works with startups. Looking to get more involved
in a team to blend designer with developer.

------
bink-lynch
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes (experienced)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack, Java, TDD, JavaScript, JQuery, Backbone, RequireJS,
Handlebars, Bootstrap, HTML, REST, NoSQL (Google Datastore low-level), MySQL,
SQL Server, Google Cloud Platform, Agile, Git.

Resume/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/binklynch](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/binklynch)

Email: bink.lynch@gmail.com

About Me: I am an accomplished, team­-oriented full­-stack web developer,
fluent in all levels of the architecture.

------
brthan
Location: Warsaw, Poland (Europe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: C#, PL/SQL, Python, Powershell, Bash, learning Scala and
Javascript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hackernews at tznvy eu (don't rot13 this, it's the actual domain name)

Having five years of experience in .NET software development, I'm currently
trying to broaden my horizons learning functional programming (Scala, Haskell)
and current frontend trends (Typescript, React). If you do something GIS-
related, I would happily learn any technology you use.

------
fredgrott
Location: Chicago Remote: yes Willing to relocate: ask Technologies:
Android(JAVA, have not touched embedded yet)
Resume/CV:[http://shareme.github.io](http://shareme.github.io) Email:
fred.grott@gmail.com

Some of us android devs got so disgusted with the quality of Android Support
Libs in terms of back-ported UX that we set out to hand-create our own UX libs
that have better quality. Why would I care this much about UX on Android?

------
lookuprecursion
Location: New York City, New York, USA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Python, Node, Flask, SaSS, SQL,
Git,HTML, CSS

Resume/CV:
[https://arverma.me/dist/views/resume.pdf](https://arverma.me/dist/views/resume.pdf)

Email: averma2@binghamton.edu

Github: [http://github.com/arvvvs](http://github.com/arvvvs)

Personal Website: [https://arverma.me](https://arverma.me)

------
senoroink
Location: Denver/Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, Elixir, Elm, Ember.js, Rails, AngularJS,
Phoenix, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis

Résumé/CV: [http://elmthomas.com/resume](http://elmthomas.com/resume)

Email: eric.l.m.thomas [at] gmail [dot] com

Passionate full stack engineer with an attention to detail. Have worked with
large enterprise companies, smaller startups, and everything in between.
Totally open to learning new technologies and expanding my experience.

------
mattberjon
Location: Florence, Italy Remote: possibly Willing to relocate: no or has to
be around Bologna/Milan

Technologies: matlab, python, Flask, C.

Résumé/CV: [https://berjon.net/matthieu-
berjon_cv.pdf](https://berjon.net/matthieu-berjon_cv.pdf)

Email: matthieu+hn@berjon.net

I'm an audio engineer with a good programming background and an extensive
experience with audio/acoustics technologies (with a personal interest
nowadays on hearing and speech recognition).

------
retcon321
Location: Tasmania, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (w/ US passport)

Technologies: Full-stack, primarily Java and web, with a side of .NET,
Android, iOS, devops, infosec/netsec and dabbling in Rust currently.

Resume/CV: On request

Email: jshevland@calm-horizons.net

I've been in the software development industry for roughly 20 years now,
involving a range of full-time and contract positions across a diverse set of
industries and technologies. Happy to donate time for non-profits of certain
types or organizations such as the EFF.

------
samelawrence
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but possible

Technologies: Experience in manual QA in Linux/web environments, some
programming, consulting, support/sales. Interested in making jump to
Product/Project management.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fwwnccXSb50SC2Aj304V90HZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fwwnccXSb50SC2Aj304V90HZF2B4McUhUCoWnOGcxUo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: sam@samelawrence.com

------
nhydock

      Location: Pennsylvania
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, JS (ES6 + TS), Java
      Portfolio: https://github.com/nhydock
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/UFkr3c
      Email: nhydock@gmail.com
    

Full-stack engineer with a focus on front-end and gamified experiences.
Specialized in designing user experiences based around efficiency and
accessibility.

I'm particularly looking to break into the game industry.

------
rads
Radford Smith

[https://github.com/rads](https://github.com/rads)

Clojure and remote jobs strongly preferred.

• Location: Berkeley, CA

• Remote: Yes. I've been working remote for almost 3 years now.

• Willing to relocate: No

• Technologies: Full Stack. Clojure/Script, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, PHP,
Java. Kafka, React, Redux, AWS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, Rails.

• Résumé/CV: [http://radsmith.com/resume.pdf](http://radsmith.com/resume.pdf)

• Email: contact@radsmith.com

------
IasonManolas
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: OpenGL,GLSL,CGAL,C++,MATLAB,Linux,Qt.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/IasonManolas/My_CV/blob/master/CV%20-%20I...](https://github.com/IasonManolas/My_CV/blob/master/CV%20-%20Iason%20Manolas.pdf)

Email: iasonManolasece@gmail.com

I am in my last year of my studies as an electrical engineer with emphasis on
geometric modeling and computer graphics. I enjoy maths and coding in c++.

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: JavaScript, react/redux, Backbone.js, node.js, grunt/Gulp,
Typescript, D3.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/G9s7YZ](https://goo.gl/G9s7YZ)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

I am a front-end developer with 12+ years experience of javascript programming
and UX development.

------
charleshkang
Location: NYC, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, HTML, CSS, Wireframing, Sketch

Resume: charleshkang.github.io/charleskangresume.pdf

Email: charleshkang1 [at] gmail

I'm a junior developer, but am extremely passionate and motivated to
constantly be learning. I've contributed to open source and am currently
working on a interview flashcards app, which is open source! I'm in a very
active Slack channel for iOS devs, where I try and answer questions, as well
as ask good questions of my own.

------
thoughtpalette

      Location: Chicago, IL USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: If the offer's right
      Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, Angularjs, Node.js, AWS, CMS, etc
      Résumé/CV: http://thoughtpalette.com
      Email: thoughtpalettechris [at] gmail [dot] com
    

[http://thoughtpalette.com](http://thoughtpalette.com) Looking for a
challenging position with long-term skill growth.

------
canadiancreed
Location: SW Ontario (Kitchener/Waterloo, London area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at present

Technologies: Java, Spring, Hibernate, Python(Django), JavaFX, Maven, Tomcat

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

Currently in the market for projects utilising the above stacks. Would also be
interested in scala/play projects as well at a more intermediate level.

------
r0br0dz
Location: Augusta GA Remote: Yes Relocate: Yes Tech: Google, Compiled and
Binary Linux Distros, Android, MacOSX, Windows, DOS, Github, A little bit of
C/Lisp/Python/Bash, Resume: I am a 32 yo Super User, I can learn anything, I
want to be useful, Need opportunity for a good network, Entry Level Software
Dev, Bug Hunter, Problem Solver, Moldable and Great People Skills, At your
service Email: rob.rodz.jr9@gmail.com

------
TDL

      Location: Chicago 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Austin only
      Technologies: Django/Python, some pandas/Numpy, some sklearn/ML
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdlekkas
      Email: t.lekkas@practalis.com
    

Looking for contract/part-time (up to 30 hours/week) work. Technical
experience is mainly in web development (building & deploying applications.)

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: it depends.

Technologies: PHP Laravel, Python, Flask, Rails, Symfony, Browser Extensions,
Data/HTML scraping and automation.

Résumé/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

Email: kadnan AT gmail

I am not specific to a technology. I'm a curious individual and ready to try
out new things and enjoy. So, if something does not mention here it doesn't
mean I can't work on it :-)

------
ygoronline
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil Remote: Yes, sure ;) Willing to relocate: No,
for now. Technologies: Fullstack Dev (.NET, SQL, EF, .NET Core, NodeJS, MVC at
backend, JS, jQuery, AngularJS, VueJS, ReactJS and toolsets at the frontend)
Résumé/CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/ygorlazaro](https://br.linkedin.com/in/ygorlazaro)
Email: ygor@ygorlazaro.com

------
pixelHD
Looking for Internships!

Location: West Lafayette, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript/React, Ruby on Rails, C# .Net, Node.js

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hemanth-
devarapalli-40a36162](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hemanth-
devarapalli-40a36162)

Email: hemanth.devarapalli (at) outlook

1st year Masters student at Purdue University - West Lafayette. I'm doing
coursework involving Natural Language Processing, Computer Graphics.

------
mccada

      Location: Alberta, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML / CSS, JS, Bootstrap, Unix / Linux
      Résumé/CV: http://spirelabs.ca/files/Resume_Developer_16.pdf
      Email: mccada@gmail.com
    

Looking for web development experience, junior to intermediate roles,
preferably within the Ruby on Rails ecosystem. Would consider front end work.

------
hbcondo714
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes or Onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Node.js, React, Bootstrap, SQL, NoSQL, UML

Résumé/CV: [https://www.amarkota.com/resume](https://www.amarkota.com/resume)

Email: resume [at] amarkota [dot] com

I was just laid off as a CTO and would appreciate another CTO or VP of
Software Engineering role. I have 20 years experience, 10 years teaching OOAD,
a MS from CMU, ITIL & CMMI multi-industry experience

------
monofuel
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes, within the Bay Area

Technologies: Golang, Javascript, Java, C, React, Google App Engine, Linux

Resume: [https://goo.gl/xj8ltt](https://goo.gl/xj8ltt)

Email: monofuel34089@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/monofuel](https://github.com/monofuel)

Website: [https://japura.net/](https://japura.net/)

------
the4dpatrick
_Product Focused Engineer & Designer_

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: MAYBE

Technologies: React.js, Redux, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, React Native, Sass,
Electron.js, Chrome extensions

Résumé/CV: [http://patrickperey.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/Patrick-P...](http://patrickperey.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/Patrick-Perey-Resume-2016.pdf)

Email: resume@patrickperey.com

------
nappy29
Location: Douala, Cameroon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: prefarably Europe or USA

Technologies: Front and Backend Android developer, java, database management
systems, APIs; Json, Google APIs. Confortable designing skills.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2191erz4n5sztfd/ThierryCurriculum%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2191erz4n5sztfd/ThierryCurriculum%20Vitae.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ewaneenombe@gmail.com

------
nytopop
Location: Bothell, WA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Go, HTML, limited experience writing C. MongoDB, Gin web
framework, NuPIC, Docker. Networking and OS knowledge.

Github: [https://github.com/nytopop](https://github.com/nytopop)

Resume/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/nytopop](https://registry.jsonresume.org/nytopop)

Email: ericizoita@gmail.com

------
lauriswtf

      Location: Latvia, Europe  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: Scala, JavaScript/Node.js, PHP (Laravel, Symfony, Zend), Python (Django), SQL/NoSQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/laurisdzilums  
      Email: lauris@discuss.lv
    

Stability, security and performance oriented full stack software engineer open
to new challenges.

------
thirtywatt
Location: New York, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, looking to move to Europe

Technologies: Swift, Xcode, Objective-C, Java, HTML, CSS, Javascript,
Firebase, Parse, Git

Website: [http://vikramramkumar.com](http://vikramramkumar.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/vikram1092](https://github.com/vikram1092)

Email: vik.r92[at]gmail.com

I build great iOS apps, and I'd like to build your iOS app. Full-time.

------
bckygldstn
Location: San Francisco, CA.

Remote: Possibly.

Willing to relocate: Possibly, within US.

Technologies: Python, pandas/numpy/sklearn, SQL, Docker, R, JavaScript.

Resume: [https://www.andrewnisbet.nz/cv-andrew-
nisbet.pdf](https://www.andrewnisbet.nz/cv-andrew-nisbet.pdf)

Email: ajnisbet@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist currently finishing an MSc in Applied Mathematics. I have
professional experience writing production software.

------
gnocchi
Full stack senior developer (with emphasis on backend)

    
    
      Location: Oxford, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, JS, Ruby, Java and Postgres.
      Résumé/CV: On request, my github is on my profile.
      Email: kevin (at) 42boxes.com
    

I'm interested about taking new challenges and love debugging. I'm getting
more and more interested to Clojure.

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (pref USA/Canada)

Technologies: Algorithms, Design Patterns, Spring, Java/JEE, Python,
JavaScript, BackboneJS, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogesh.p.ggn@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 7.5 years work experience, working as
Software Designer.

------
hypertexthero
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Pen, pencil, paper, Illustrator, Photoshop, HTML, CSS, JS,
Python, Unix, Git/GitHub

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simongriffee@gmail.com

Portfolio:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/design/](https://www.simongriffee.com/design/)

------
webjac
1 point by webjac 0 minutes ago | edit | delete [-]

Location: Orlando FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Photoshop, Sketch, Mobile UI/UX Design, Web / SAAS App Design,
Wireframing, User Research, Presentations, Agile methodology, Product
Development, Project & Team Management, WordPress, HTML5, CSS, PHP, jQuery

Résumé/CV: [http://webjac.com/cv](http://webjac.com/cv)

Email: james@creixems.com

------
OwenCR

      Location: Louisiana (In San Francisco for the next 2 weeks)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes!
      Technologies: Java, Python, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AZA4YxRZBoYGsc1DuzHA-5C9SqbCHlrXiuNApd0ZY1g/edit
      Github: https://github.com/BoraxTheClean
      Email: colliero[at]my[dot]canisius[dot]edu

------
kamikaz1k
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Primary - JavaScript/HTML5, AngularJS, NodeJS, Grunt, Jasmine,
Cordova; Working Knowledge - React, Python, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6246215/Kaiser_Public_Re...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6246215/Kaiser_Public_Resume_OCT_2016.pdf)

Email: kaiser.developer@outlook.com

------
harwluk

      Location: Maine
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Travel, but not relocate
      Technologies: Field Implementation and Assessment, Specialized Video technologies (360 video, UAV/Drone, Point Cloud) Mapping, Logistics, Filmmaking, some programming experience
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lukeharwath
      Email: harwluk@gmail.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL, ASP.NET MVC,
jQuery, Bootstrap, CakePHP

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

------
roflc0ptic
Location: Tampa, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Skillset: full stack developer, including CI and deployment. Planning and
running sprints for a team.

Technologies: Scala, Play, Python, Django, React, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL,
Jenkins, Docker, Ansible, RabbitMQ

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-
porter-69451b48](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-porter-69451b48)

Email: danielbporter@gmail.com

Resume on request

------
nulldata
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: C#, Unity3D, F#, Rust, Assembly, PlayFab, C, C++, Haskell,
Python, Javascript, Flask, Redis.

Resumé/CV: Upon request

[http://github.com/nulldatamap](http://github.com/nulldatamap)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for 10 years, mostly focusing on systems programming and
game programming with backend programming on the side.

------
rastapasta42
Location: Orlando/Tampa, Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Rust, Python, Databases, fullstack webdev, Assembly, 8
years Linux experience

resume:
[https://forty7.guru/tmp/resume.pdf](https://forty7.guru/tmp/resume.pdf)

github: [https://github.com/rpasta42](https://github.com/rpasta42)

email: kostelkow@gmail.com

------
wesnerm2

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: YES (Silicon Valley, NYC, Seattle)
    
      Technologies: C++, .NET/C#, ASP.NET MVC, WPF/WinRT/UWP, Xamarin, Android, iOS, Linux, Javascript, Python, HTML, Bootstrap, Angular, Java, ObjectiveC
    
      Resume: email for a pdf // wesnermoise.com
     
      Email: sftperson-hn@yahoo.com

------
wanda
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Despite Brexit, no

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, React, CSS3, HTML5, XHTML, Perl (CGI::App,
Dancer), C#/VB.NET, Node.js (Express.js), nginx, HAproxy, Apache2, Caddy,
RESTful/SOAP web services, Redis, MySQL, MSSQL, DB2, Wordpress/Ghost, static
site generators

Résumé/CV: [https://amdouglas.com](https://amdouglas.com)

Email: me@amdouglas.com

------
amitklein
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Skills: Former Software Engineer (RoR, Python) turned PM (UX/Design,
Prototyping, User Research/Testing, Performance Marketing)

Resume: bit.ly/2eaf0WY

Email: amitjklein+hn@gmail.com

I'd happily relocate (ideally to Asia but wherever) for the right opportunity.
Looking for a product leadership role at a small or midsized company that does
something positive for the world (i.e. no adtech please).

------
tylerc230
I'm a freelance iOS developer located in San Francisco. I've got 8 years
experience with iOS and 11 years in mobile. I'm willing to work onsite in SF
or remote. You can find out more at:
[http://www.13bit.io/](http://www.13bit.io/). Please feel free to email me
tyler(at)13bit(dot)io. Thanks!

------
felipegalvao

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Django, HTML / CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Excel / VBA / Pandas, SQL, Bootstrap
      Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/
      Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br
      Linkedin: https://br.linkedin.com/in/felipegalvao1

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
chrisrxth
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/ES6, Node, Python, Pandas/Numpy/Matplotlib, D3,
React, Angular

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisrxth](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisrxth)

GitHub: [https://github.com/cjroth](https://github.com/cjroth)

Email: chris@cjroth.com

------
matheussampaio
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: AngularJS, NodeJS, Android (Java), Python.

* Github: [https://github.com/matheussampaio](https://github.com/matheussampaio)

* LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio](https://linkedin.com/in/matheussampaio)

* Email: matheus@sampaio.us

------
snowcrshd
Location: Campinas, SP - Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Python, C, Clojure, PHP, JavaScript
    
      - HTML, CSS
    
      - MySQL, SQLite
    
      - Ansible, Jenkins
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69029695/resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69029695/resume.pdf)

Email: lucas [at] fastmail [dot] nl

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
jeanlucas
Hi, Brazilian developer willing to learn new technologies, looking for nice
projects to work this summer. I have experience building MVPs:

    
    
      Location:Brazil
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, Elixir
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanlucaslima
      Email: hn@bitfreedom.xyz

------
crypt1d
Location: Belgrade, Serbia (Europe)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: in exceptional cases

Technologies: DevOps Engineer / SysAdmin working in the IT infrastructure area
for the past 5+ years. Ex-IBMer with a lot of experience in both enterprise
and startup worlds. A lot of work with various UNIX/Linux systems, focusing on
automation, scalability and reliability.

CV: available via email

Email: nikyc [at] protonmail [dot] com

------
amlozano
Information security minded software engineer seeking new oppurtunities.

Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Java, Django, PostgreSQL, CUDA

Resume:
[https://github.com/amlozano1/resume/blob/master/_lozano_resu...](https://github.com/amlozano1/resume/blob/master/_lozano_resume.pdf)

Email: lockes5hadow@gmail.com

------
alin_sofianu
Location: Bucharest, Romania Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, JavaScript, React, Redux, Redux-Saga,
100% front-end guy Résumé/CV: [https://alin-sofianu.github.io/](https://alin-
sofianu.github.io/) Email: alin.sofianu@gmail.com

------
sowmitranalla

      Location: SF/Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, any major city in the US
      Technologies: Java, Java EE, Hibernate, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, JSF, JSP, SQL, Git, Heroku, AWS (S3), HTML5, CSS3, JUnit 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sowmitranalla
      Email: sowmitra.nalla@gmail.com

------
ivanyv
Fullstack Developer

Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, JavaScript

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanv](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanv)

Contact: LinkedIn / [http://ivanyv.com](http://ivanyv.com)

~10 years experience with Rails, around 20 years overall. Full web apps /
mobile APIs.

------
risto
Machine Learning Engineer

\-------------------------

Location: Helsinki

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, TensorFlow, NumPy, SciPy, Matlab, C++

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/vuoristo](http://stackoverflow.com/story/vuoristo)
[https://github.com/vuoristo](https://github.com/vuoristo)

Email: vuoristo@gmail.com

------
r0br0dz
Location: Augusta GA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Tech: Google, Compiled and Binary Linux Distros, Android, MacOSX, Windows,
DOS, Github, A little bit of C/Lisp/Python/Bash,

Resume: I am a 32 yo Super User, I can learn anything, I want to be useful,
Need opportunity for a good network, Entry Level Software Dev, Bug Hunter,
Problem Solver, Moldable and Great People Skills, At your service

Email: rob.rodz.jr9@gmail.com

------
swordx10
Location: Rabat, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, AngularJS, Git, SASS, And more

Résumé/CV: www.sx-portfolio.com

Email: emads14@gmail.com

Hello there,

I'm Emad a Front End Web Developer and Designer with years of extensive
experience in this field.

Here is my portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com)

Hope to talk to you soon and know further details about your project :)

Best Regards, Emad

------
countryqt30
Location: Zurich / Boston / Beijing

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, I'd love to

Skills: Android since Version 1.5, GrowthHacking, CTO (published apps with 30M
downloads)

University: ETH (Zurich) / MIT (Boston) [MSc. CompSci and Mgmt top 1%]

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakobmichael](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakobmichael)

Email: michael at jakob.tv

------
mjwestcott
Award-winning graduate seeking backend engineer role, interested in AI-focused
startups.

\---

Location: London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Go, Clojure

Résumé/CV: [http://mattwestcott.co.uk/about](http://mattwestcott.co.uk/about),
[https://github.com/mjwestcott](https://github.com/mjwestcott)

Email: m.westcott@gmail.com

------
mnasonov
Location: Saint Peterburg, Russia

Remote: Preferably (experienced)

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Linux, Chef, ELK, AWS, Docker, Python, GitLab CI

Résumé/CV:
[https://spb.hh.ru/applicant/resumes/view?resume=df7abb44ff03...](https://spb.hh.ru/applicant/resumes/view?resume=df7abb44ff033be0180039ed1f774951497269)

Email: max@nasonov.me

------
ttam
Location: Western Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Android, Java, Bitcoin

Interested in the following Positions: Product Manager, anything
Clojure/script or/and Bitcoin, Android Engineer

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Website: [http://constantbetasoftware.com/](http://constantbetasoftware.com/)

Email: contact+hn@constantbetasoftware.com

------
nathangitter
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, iOS, Xcode

Résumé/CV: nathangitter.com/resume.pdf

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/nathangitter

Email: nathangitter@wustl.edu

CS/design student graduating May 2017, WWDC Scholarship Winner, previous
software engineering intern at Microsoft, looking to join a small company as
an iOS developer/engineer that can actively engage in the design process.

------
decadentcactus
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, looking to move to UK/Berlin/English speaking

Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, some Angular/d3, also been doing work
managing servers/processes and lately some wordpress work

Resume: [https://github.com/paimoe/paimoe](https://github.com/paimoe/paimoe)

Email: hn@paimoe.com

------
joshjg
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

• Front-end: React, Redux, ES6+, Webpack, CSS modules and processors

• Back-end: Node, Express, SQL/NoSQL, REST APIs, Websockets, Elixir

• Other: Git, *nix, C

Portfolio: [http://joshjg.com](http://joshjg.com)

Resume/CV: [http://joshjg.com/resume](http://joshjg.com/resume)

Email: joshjgman@gmail.com

------
raincrash
Location: Bangalore, India.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails; C++, STL; Python, Django; Angular; OpenGL / GLSL;
HTML; CSS;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.do/sricharanSDE](http://bit.do/sricharanSDE) ||
[http://sricharan.me](http://sricharan.me)

Email: sricharanized@gmail.com

------
HiFaraz

      Location: Calgary, Canada | Greater Toronto Area, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to Ontario
      Technologies: Node.js, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, Javascript, PosgreSQL, MongoDB, Sequelize, Mongoose, Jasmine, Mocha/Chai, Git, Babel, NPM
      Résumé/CV: farazsyed.com/legacy/resume.pdf
      Email: hello@farazsyed.com
      GitHub: github.com/HiFaraz
    

Here's some of my key experience:

* managed projects and handled clients for 6 years

* worked remotely and on-site

* mentored juniors to grow the team's capabilities

I helped a startup tame an out-of-control project once. They were great
developers but needed a bit of business focus. As well as leading their front-
end development, I helped them:

* stop being pushed around by their clients' scope changes

* mentored the junior devs

* plan & schedule work. This gave them predictability for the first time

I spent the last three years building a data pipeline for an oil company.

I created a single page app as a freelancer that I can share with you: URL:
admiralhq.com (username: demo, password: demoPassword)

Here's a game platform I once developed:
[http://farazsyed.com/legacy/game/v1/](http://farazsyed.com/legacy/game/v1/)

Let's have a chat!

------
smoqadam
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, need visa sponsorship

Technologies: PHP, Mysql, Apache, Linux, Wordpress theme and plugin
development, Python Flask, MongoDB, Redis, HTML5, Javascript, passinate about
machine learning

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/smoqadam](https://github.com/smoqadam)

Email: phpro.ir [at] gmail

------
AArg
Location: Buenos Aires

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on city.

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Ruby

Github: [https://github.com/andresinaka](https://github.com/andresinaka)

Linkedin:
[https://ar.linkedin.com/in/andrescanal](https://ar.linkedin.com/in/andrescanal)

------
ionutm
Location: Timisoara, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, PHP, Javascript, Node.js, Express.js, Laravel, React, Redux,
Java, Spring, Redis, MySQL, AWS, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/ionut-
milica-33635a78](https://linkedin.com/in/ionut-milica-33635a78)

Email: ionut.milica [at] gmail [dot] com

------
alexisnorman
Location: Phoenix

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right company

Technologies: Ruby, Python, TypeScript, ES6, Nginx, Angular2, Swift

Résumé/CV: On Request

Email: alex@alexbabi.ch

=================

5 years of professional fullstack development with extensive remote
experience.

I've spent the greater part of the year running a consulting company in
Arizona building platforms for big brands like McDonald's, Whole Foods and
FedEx.

------
deathanatos
Location: SF/Bay Area

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: maybe to Boston area

Technologies: Python, AWS (EC2, S3, RDS, etc.), Linux, Flask, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Cassandra, HTML/CSS/JS, HTTP. Would love to try Rust.

Résumé: [http://roywellington.net/résumé](http://roywellington.net/résumé)

Email: roy.wellington.iv at gmail dot com

------
phish
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, Postgres, Can learn whatever

Résumé/CV: [http://john.ston.ca/new.html](http://john.ston.ca/new.html) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj+hn@gmail.com

Nationality: Canadian

------
chad_strategic
Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, Codeigniter, some Angualr 2, nodejs,
LAMP stack, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Algorithms

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

------
psham81
Location: Bangalore Remote:YES Willing to relocate:NO Technologies: Angular
1.x, Android, Java, Node, Python, Flask
Résumé/CV:[https://in.linkedin.com/in/purusothamyb](https://in.linkedin.com/in/purusothamyb)
Email:psham81@gmail.com

------
dasqueel

      Location: Minneapolis, MN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Mongo, SQL, AWS EC2, OAuth2, letsEncrypt, API design & consumption, Swift, Java
      Résumé/CV: neilbarduson.com/resume
      Email: barduson.neil@gmail.com
      Github: github.com/dasqueel

------
ilkkakou
Location: Kajaani, Finland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: System admin (linux, windows servers)/helpdesk Specifics can be
found from CV

Résumé/CV:
[https://mega.nz/#!d1ojXD5a!opkYrKMhWTUJjS9dfPDplUpGZCgXcxvsl...](https://mega.nz/#!d1ojXD5a!opkYrKMhWTUJjS9dfPDplUpGZCgXcxvslva-
xxdfdyg)

Email: ilkka@darkball.net

------
scribu
Generalist Software Engineer

I've been working remotely for over 6 years and would prefer to continue doing
so.

\--------------------------

Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: Python, Javascript

Interests: functional programming, NLP

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/scribu](http://stackoverflow.com/story/scribu)

Email: mail@scribu.net

------
bepolite
Location: Cameroon

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Javascript, AngularJs, jQuery Datatables, Git,
Rails, Agile Methodologies

Resume:
[https://cloud.openmailbox.org/index.php/s/kve4w2jhKNISias](https://cloud.openmailbox.org/index.php/s/kve4w2jhKNISias)

email: hello@arnold.cf

------
orourkme
Compose | Remote (Canada, US, UK - Please see website for specific locations)

What: Databases-as-a-service. We offer production grade, auto-scaling,
automatically backed-up, add-on compatible MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
more.

Hiring Process: Blind hiring! First, a light application. Second, all
candidates who complete the application receive a work-sample resembling the
work one would do in the role. No deadline. Final step is a work day.

Compose has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel comfortable being
themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy comfort when
taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash your creative
and talented personality.

* Work from home!

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Hardly any meetings.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-u...](https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-remotely/)

Roles:

* Rails Developer / Application Developer

* Database Team Member

* Support Engineer

* Technical Writer

To begin: [https://compose.interviewed.com](https://compose.interviewed.com)

------
bollu
Location: Hyderabad, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Functional Programming, Haskell, C++, Python, Rust, Graphics,
Compilers

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_CmqmRQ2-AzMTI0U3FLSzQ3Qk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_CmqmRQ2-AzMTI0U3FLSzQ3QkE)

Email: siddharth.bhat@research.iiit.ac.in

------
htrmeira
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Android (Java), Bash, OpenStack, Cloud Foundry,
Play Framework, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, HAProxy, DNS, DHCP, Zabbix, Apache2,
Iptables, KVM, LXC, Dokan.

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/84DbC6](http://goo.gl/84DbC6)

Email: htrmeira at gmail dot com

------
al11588
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript
| Angular|

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-
lawson-b8300635](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635)

GitHub: www.github.com/al11588

Email: al11588@gmail.com

------
avinashega

      Location: Remote
      Remote: looking for remote positions
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: node.js, angularjs, mongodb, chatbot developer, API developer
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/avinash-ega-6014a616
      Email: mail@avinashega.com

------
m_camacho
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Flux, CSS/HTML, Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.martincamacho.me/assets/MartinCamachoResume.pdf](http://www.martincamacho.me/assets/MartinCamachoResume.pdf)

Email: mcama200@gmail.com

------
antarrah
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, React, VueJS PHP, Laravel, Lua,
Corona SDK, among many other languages and frameworks.

Résumé/CV: I am a full-stack developer/designer/manager/CTO. I have been
coding for over 20 years and have managed +30 developers.

Email: antarrah@yahoo.com

------
valuetypes
Seeking iOS (Swift) contracting work -- Remote (based in the US)

If you'd like help with taming a few MassiveViewControllers or with migrating
from Objective-C to Swift, we should get in touch!

I have 5+ years of iOS experience (with almost 2 years of that in Swift) and a
BS in Computer Science.

letsmigratetoswift@gmail.com

------
edromutah
Location:utah

Remote:yes

Willing to relocate:no yet, my wife will kill me

Technologies: still studying IT @ BYU, willing to learn, need help.

Résumé/CV: experienced in IT over 5 years, QA/QC Manufacturing and Real
Estate, I just found out that computers still my passion. Email me for
complete resume. Spanish & English.

Email: Figueroa.edgar@gmail.com

------
anbat
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, USA

Technologies: Java, Java EE, Spring, Hibernate, Groovy, PostgreSql, Linux

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/batiaev](https://www.linkedin.com/in/batiaev)

Email: anton@batiaev.com

Software developer since 2010, ~3 year Java experience

Backend as prefered

------
xaranke
Location: Brooklyn, NY / New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: D3, React, WebGL, R, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2q8oavwvlaq7xrs/resume2016.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2q8oavwvlaq7xrs/resume2016.pdf)

Email: kshitij.aranke@gmail.com

------
kennywulee

      Location: Pennsylvania, US
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, C, javascript, linux
      Résumé/CV:  https://github.com/KennyWuLee/simple-resume-cv/raw/master/CV.pdf
      Email: krischer.till@gmail.com

------
tudor14
Location: Cluj-Napoca, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Android, ReactiveX, Kotlin, SQLite, MongoDB, Spring, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://ro.linkedin.com/in/pop-
tudor-21958bb5](https://ro.linkedin.com/in/pop-tudor-21958bb5)

Email: tudor14pop@gmail.com

Thank you and good luck !

------
sauravjain
Location : New York, NY

Remote : No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies : Python, Go, Java, JavaScript, Node.JS, D3.JS, HTML/CSS, SQL,
AWS, MongoDB

Resume:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/saurav.io/Resume.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/saurav.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: sj2726@columbia.edu

------
samgd
Third year CS Major interested in solving complex problems via machine
learning/AI!

Location: CA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Go, Java, C

Résumé/CV:
[https://samgd.com/files/sam_davis_cv.pdf](https://samgd.com/files/sam_davis_cv.pdf)

Email: sam@samgd.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
aphextron
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, PHP, Objective C (iOS), C#

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-
hill-31a80499](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-hill-31a80499)

email: alhill10@gmail.com

------
pathompong

      Location: Bangkok, Thailand
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, C#, JavaScript, Typescript, Go, Android
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pathompong
      Email: pathompong@gmail.com

------
johnernaut
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Ruby on Rails, C/C++, JavaScript, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnsonjohn3](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnsonjohn3)

Email: john@johnjohnson.cc

------
reul
* Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Technologies: Android (Java), C#, Python, Kotlin, Play Framework (Scala), NodeJS, Apache2, Docker.

* Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/BH2nXS](https://goo.gl/BH2nXS)

* Email: tiagoreul@gmail.com

------
memohernandez

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Adobe Creative Suite
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/yhTOdn
      Email: guillermohernandez [at] gmail

------
prateek123
Location: Ahmedabad, India Remote: 7+ years of experience Willing to relocate:
No only remote work Technologies: Wordpress, Ionic, Corodova, Dot net, Java
script, iOS, Android. Resume: www.icaninfotech.com E-mail:
prateek@icaninfotech.com

------
amourgh
Location:Morocco Remote :Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:ASP.NET
MVC,C#,F#,WPF/MVVM,PosstgreSQL,SQL Server,MS BI,Sharepoint,MS Dynmics CRM
Front:Angular,Knockout,TypeScript Email:amourgh[at]gmail[dot]com Thank you.

------
almata
Location: Barcelona

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Nope, although I can be onsite 3 days a week (main
European cities)

Technologies: iOS

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/almata](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/almata)

Email: mata.albert (Gmail)

------
neilsharma
Location: South Bay Area

Remote: No, or maybe 1-2 days/week

Willing to Relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Web: HTML/CSS/jQuery, Flask/Django, learning React + Node. Data:
Pandas/Numpy. Product: Photoshop

Resume: linkedin.com/in/neilshar

Email: neilsharma101@gmail.com

------
rdesfo

      Location: Maine
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, shell/bash, haskell, docker, html5, javascript
      Résumé/CV: desfo.org/cv
      Email: ryan [at] desfo [dot] org

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, Oracle SQL, PL/SQL, Data
Modeling, Data Warehousing, Data Analysis

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9+ years experience in development.

------
gorkamolero
Location: Madrid, Spain

️Remote: yes!

Willing to relocate: depends

Technologies: UX/UI, Frontend development. Angular2/Polymer/React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2elojDM](http://bit.ly/2elojDM)

Email: gorka.molero@gmail.com

------
Vandalko
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, NodeJS, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/vandalko](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/vandalko)

Email: rivne2@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
mgrennan
Location: Oklahoma City, OK, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, SALT, Linux from kernel 0.82

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/dPQ1HV](https://goo.gl/dPQ1HV)

Email: Mark@Grennan.com

------
farm_code
Location: tamilnadu, India Remote: yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
all things Java, JEE, Spring. Android (intermediate). Learning Elixir/
Phoenix. Email: krishna@jkrishna.com

------
gorincioii

      Location: USA
    
      Remote: Maybe
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: JavaScript
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/iongorincioi
    
      Email: gorincioii99@gmail.com

------
the_coding_crab
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Depends

Technologies: Python, C++, C, Django, API's

Resumé/CV: Upon Request

github.com/stan-the-man/

Email: stanwhitcomb@outlook.com

Young engineer looking for a job where I can grow my skills and contribute to
a team/product.

------
gorincioii
Location: USA Remote: Maybe Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript
Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/iongorincioi Email: gorincioii99@gmail.com

------
blohs
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React

Résumé/CV: ttps://www.toptal.com/resume/bhushan-lodha/#expect-top-tier-devs

Email: bhushan@toptal.com, bhushanlodha@gmail.com

------
howardhosokawa
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/7rZCRB](https://goo.gl/7rZCRB)

Email: howardhosokawa@gmail.com

------
Warchi3f
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, MySQL, PHP, CSS, Bootstrap, Some Javascript, Willing to
learn anything

Résumé/CV: Looking for an Internship, have 2 small github projects

Email: rayyes95 (at) gmail.com

------
Macsenour
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Maybe Willing to relocate: sure Tech:
Scrum/Agile coach, Rally, Jira Admin Resume: on request email:
macsenour@gmail.com

------
JaneKay
Location: Massachusetts

Remote: Sure

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, Scala, Java, HTML, CSS

Resume/cv: (website with resume) cs.umass.edu/~jktangen

Email: jtangen@umass.edu

I'm a student and looking for tech internships. I love back-end projects.

------
dhagz
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, Docker, Rails, React, Angular (1.x), Redis,
Postgres

Resume/CV: dathagerty.com/resume

Email: on resume, or hagerty9009 [plus] hn [at] gmail

------
hncurator
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Content curator for your app, blog, newsletter or other.
Available to work on your projects part-time, piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
soheil
If you'd like to work as a team check out NetIn [1]

[1] [https://netin.co/teams](https://netin.co/teams)

------
johnnyfaehell
Location: Berlin Remote: Depends Willing to relocate: No Technologies: PHP,
Symfony, Go, Elasticsearch, MySQL, MongoDB Email: iain@icambridge.me

------
maxbesco
Software Developer Summer 2017 Intern

Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Javascript

Résumé/CV: goo.gl/hvbK6a

Email: max.besco@gmail.com

------
clarry
Location: Jyvaskyla, Finland

Remote: Preferrably no

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, OpenBSD, [excluded huge list of stuff I've used or tried but
am no expert with]; milling machines, radial drills, lathes; I've basic
training in CNC as well as work experience with manual machinery

Resume/CV: No thanks

Email: hipsternews3 at guu dot fi

About me: I'm a machinist considering a career in software development.

~~~
erikb
Is this a troll?

~~~
clarry
No.

------
Neliquat
Location: Remote Rocky Mountains of Colorado

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No, will travel over 50%

Tech: Generalist. Previous focuses on security, human interface, audio
manipulation, and car design(hobby). Can code, but hate coding, go on and
judge me.

Résumé/CV: Why read my list of white lies and exaggerations? Talk to me or
don't.

Email: Whoopdattrik@gmail.com

I am comfortable but bored. I am seeking challenges lasting less than 2 years
on any single project. I am not looking for conventional 'employment'. An
autodidact and multidisciplinary hobbyist of sorts, just looking for the next
temporary obsession. Call me in to bridge gaps, or to work on a problem
outside your usual scope. I proudly defer work I cannot do to others that can.

------
jrfarina
Location: New York, NY

Remote: possibly

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Angular2/1, JavaScript, TypeScript, Webpack, Sass/scss, Node.js

Résumé/cv:
[http://www.joeyfarina.com/assets/JFRESUME.pdf](http://www.joeyfarina.com/assets/JFRESUME.pdf)

portfolio: [http://www.joeyfarina.com/](http://www.joeyfarina.com/)

Email: Jrf61194@gmail.com

Bio: I am a self-taught full stack developer with a over a year of
professional experience looking to move from full stack to focusing on the
front end.

------
amirbehzad
Location: Earth

Remote: -

Willing to relocate: _YES_

Technologies: Spark (PySpark & SparkR) , AWS Redshift , Python , R ,
ElasticSearch , PHP , MySQL , Postgres , Linux , Redis , some C and Java

Résumé/CV:
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/amirbehzad/pro_resume.pdf](http://s3.amazonaws.com/amirbehzad/pro_resume.pdf)

Email: hello@behzad.email

